# دورة تعلم الارت كام من الصفر



## خالد الاقرع (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي الافاضل سوف اضع بين ايديكم شرح مفصل لبرنامج الارت كام


ارجو من الجميع عدم التسبق بالدروس حتى يستفيد اكبر عدد من الاخوة


وارجو وضع اي سؤال او استفسار حول الدرس وليس غير ذلك  
لنني اعتذر مسبقا انني لن اجيب على اي شيء الا
الذي يخص الدرس فقط

وفي حال عدم مشاركة الاخوة في الدورة سوف اتوقف عن التكملة

وسلام الله خير ختام للكلام

تقبلو تحياتي

اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع


الدرس الاول التعرف على برنامج الارت كام


http://www.mediafire.com/?zqwe75v8d1ecex2​


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اسامة ابراهيم تونى قال:


> بارك الله فيك



*
حياك الله اخي ابراهيم نورت
يبدو يا عزيزي انت الوحيد في هذا المنتدى الذي لا يعرف استخدام البرنامج

سبحان الله 
يعني لا يوجد داعي للدورة*


----------



## h_s0404 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز م/ خالد 
بالعكس 
يوجد الكثيرين يبحثون على دروس artcam وانا اولهم وكما ذكرت انت انك تساهم فى نشر العلم فليكن هذا مبتغاك وتوكل على الله واكمل وسوف تجد عدد كبير من الاخوة يشتركون فى هذة الدورة .شكرا جزيلا


لمن يريد برنامج لتشغيل الملف . الملف بصيغة swf اضغط على الرابط للتحميل المباشرhttp://www.mediafire.com/?nzumzm5jzmo


----------



## حسين سيتو (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## AHMED.FA (24 ديسمبر 2011)

h_s0404 قال:


> اخى العزيز م/ خالد
> بالعكس
> يوجد الكثيرين يبحثون على دروس artcam وانا اولهم وكما ذكرت انت انك تساهم فى نشر العلم فليكن هذا مبتغاك وتوكل على الله واكمل وسوف تجد عدد كبير من الاخوة يشتركون فى هذة الدورة .شكرا جزيلا


 
أضم صوتي لصوت حضرتك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 ديسمبر 2011)

h_s0404 قال:


> اخى العزيز م/ خالد
> بالعكس
> يوجد الكثيرين يبحثون على دروس artcam وانا اولهم وكما ذكرت انت انك تساهم فى نشر العلم فليكن هذا مبتغاك وتوكل على الله واكمل وسوف تجد عدد كبير من الاخوة يشتركون فى هذة الدورة .شكرا جزيلا
> 
> ...



ان شاء الله


حسين سيتو قال:


> شكرا ونتمنى المزيد



ان شاء الله


ahmed.fa قال:


> أضم صوتي لصوت حضرتك


 حياكم الله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الدرس الثاني 

لا تنسوني من دعواتكم 

http://www.mediafire.com/?1kyvdg6j2y5i5dc 

​


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (24 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ خالد والله والله والله من زمان وانا استنا هيك شرح الله يجعلوا في ميزان حسناتك ويزدك من علمه يا رب


----------



## h_s0404 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فى وذادك من علمة وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ورزقق الله فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الاخرة حسنة امين يا رب العالمين.

اخى الفاضل هذة الطريقة للدروس هى افضل الطرق والدليل على هذا انى احفظ الدرس من مرة واحدة تقريبا وهذا يرجع لبساطة توصيلك للمعلومة فانت بهذا الاسلوب تخاطب المبتدء والمتوسط والمتمكن فى البرنامج.
وفقق الله واعانك على نشر العلم .


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 ديسمبر 2011)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخ خالد والله والله والله من زمان وانا استنا هيك شرح الله يجعلوا في ميزان حسناتك ويزدك من علمه يا رب



احمد الله انك يا اخي استفدت من الشرح



h_s0404 قال:


> بارك الله فى وذادك من علمة وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ورزقق الله فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الاخرة حسنة امين يا رب العالمين.
> 
> اخى الفاضل هذة الطريقة للدروس هى افضل الطرق والدليل على هذا انى احفظ الدرس من مرة واحدة تقريبا وهذا يرجع لبساطة توصيلك للمعلومة فانت بهذا الاسلوب تخاطب المبتدء والمتوسط والمتمكن فى البرنامج.
> وفقق الله واعانك على نشر العلم .



الحمد لله هذه الطريقة وجدتها حتى تفيد اكبر عدد ممكن من الاخوة
والذي اتمنى منهم المشاركة معنا


----------



## saaddd (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله في همتك بانتظار المزيد


----------



## h_s0404 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

:78::78:احنا مش هنسيبك يا اخ خالد الا لما تخلينا محترفين فى ارت كام ولو ماكملتش هنبعتلكم صواريخ على الاردن والصواريخ هتكون ارض جو مع جو بحر وكمان زراعى وصحراوى ويمكن صواريخ فضائية كمان ههههههههه

فى انتظار الدرس الثالث فى شوق ولا تنسى الصوايخ.:73:


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 ديسمبر 2011)

saaddd قال:


> بارك الله في همتك بانتظار المزيد



ابشر يا اخي



h_s0404 قال:


> :78::78:احنا مش هنسيبك يا اخ خالد الا لما تخلينا محترفين فى ارت كام ولو ماكملتش هنبعتلكم صواريخ على الاردن والصواريخ هتكون ارض جو مع جو بحر وكمان زراعى وصحراوى ويمكن صواريخ فضائية كمان ههههههههه
> 
> فى انتظار الدرس الثالث فى شوق ولا تنسى الصوايخ.:73:




لا يعم لا صوايخ ولا اي حاجة 
هذا الدرس الثالث

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الدرس الثالث 

لا تنسوني من دعواتكم 




http://www.mediafire.com/?dmc0qqswje9aa0w​


----------



## h_s0404 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم. عندنا مثل بيقول(علمنى الصيد خيرا من ان تعطينى بحر)

ان شاء الله قريبا سوف تجد فى المنتدى تصميمات من عملى مع العلم انى لا اعرف شيىء عن artcam الا مع بدا الدرس الاول لك وانا ارجحو منك ان تحافظ على ترتيب الدروس وتسلسلها بحيث انا وغيرى من المبتدئين نستطيع ان نتماشا مع المراحل وملحوظة مهمة (اكيد لن يفوتك ان لا تستعمل اختصارات الكى بورد) مع شكرى وتقديرى لك.


----------



## h_s0404 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم قبل الانتهاء من الدورة لا تنسى ان تعلمنا تصميم 3d ونحن دائم بانتظارك بشوق للتعلم و العلم.


----------



## senuors (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه
احييك اخي الكريم علي طريقتك للشرح 
منتظرين المزيد


----------



## h_s0404 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اين انت مهندس خالد نحن فى انتظار الدرس القادم


----------



## mahmoud amat (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته عند تثبيت ارت كام لا يفتح وتظهرلي كما في الصور ارجوالمساعدة العاجلة شكرا


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من مساعدة يا اخوان


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ثلاثة ايام من التحميل وفي الاخير


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 ديسمبر 2011)

تفضل اخي انسخ وثم لصق
وضعه في هذا المسار
"C:\Program Files\ArtCAM Pro 9.1\Exec

http://www.4shared.com/rar/1vgsAdmN/artcam9.html


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اليوم ان شاء الله سوف اضع لكم الدرس الرابع
اعذروني على التاخير كنت مريض


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*الدرس الرابع مميز*

* لا تنسوني من دعواتكم *



http://www.mediafire.com/?wzue0wxwcw1tp1w​


----------



## h_s0404 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

سلامتك وادعو الله ان يشفيك ويحفظك وحمدا لله على السلامة نورت المنتدى من جديد..


----------



## h_s0404 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس خالد ... بعد ما قمت بتحميل الملف الخاص بالدرس رقم 4 اكتشفت ان الملف لا يعمل ارجو المراجعة .


----------



## خالد الاقرع (30 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الحبيب 
يوجد برنامج بالمرفقات جرب عليه الدرس 
وانتظر منك الجواب


----------



## h_s0404 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

تمام سلمت يداك اشتغل الدرس الرابع ممتاز جداا واتمنى ان نصل الى مرحلة 3d ومن ثم الاعدادات التى لا اعرف شيىء عنها واتمنى ان تستمر بامدادنا بالدروس ونحن فى شوق مستمر للتعلم.
وكل ما استطيع تقديمة لك هو دعوة ذادك الله من علمة


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (30 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي خالد طلب بسيط لو سمحت : ممكن من فضلك ترفع الاشكال الي كنت تستخدمها من المكتبة على الارتكام


----------



## h_s0404 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

اضم صوتى لصوتك انا كمان محتاجها يا اخ خالد اذا كان ممكن ترفعها وشكرا جزيلا .


----------



## خالد الاقرع (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شيء غريب عدد المتابعين للدورة 4 اشخاص
وعدد المشاهدات 1080 شخص
غريب

تفضلو المكتبة

http://www.mediafire.com/?u3huh6u1li6qlx2


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (30 ديسمبر 2011)

اخ خالد سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خير 
اما بخصوص المشاهدين فالله خير شاهد على فضلك العظيم فحسنة من عند الله خير من كلمة شكر من انسان.


----------



## خالد الاقرع (30 ديسمبر 2011)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> اخ خالد سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خير
> اما بخصوص المشاهدين فالله خير شاهد على فضلك العظيم فحسنة من عند الله خير من كلمة شكر من انسان.



كلامك صحيح اخي

يوجد اشخاص كثر لا يحبون المشاركة وابدأ الراي 
يخاف ان يخسر بعض الوقت في وضع المشاركة
لكن يحب ان يحمل ما يريد ويرحل بهدوء 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله على كل شيء


----------



## eng1_romy (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله اخى الكريم سر بنا على بركة الله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (30 ديسمبر 2011)

eng1_romy قال:


> بارك الله اخى الكريم سر بنا على بركة الله



حياك الله اخي


----------



## h_s0404 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

اية يا استاذ خالد هوا احنا مش كفاية ولا اية وكمان اول سؤال سوف اسئلة مع انى لا احب كتر الاسئلة هل انت مستعد للسؤال؟؟.
مستعد.

طيب تمام خد عندك.

ازاى استخدم المكتبة الى انت تفضلت علينا وارسلتها؟؟

وارجو ان يجاوبى من ينوب عنك علشان تتفرغ للدروس وشكراا جزيلا ولك منى كل احترام وتقدير.


----------



## خالد الاقرع (31 ديسمبر 2011)

h_s0404 قال:


> اية يا استاذ خالد هوا احنا مش كفاية ولا اية وكمان اول سؤال سوف اسئلة مع انى لا احب كتر الاسئلة هل انت مستعد للسؤال؟؟.
> مستعد.
> 
> طيب تمام خد عندك.
> ...




ابشر ياغالي
ما هي النسخة التي عندك


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بعينك الله اخ خالد اثناء شرح الدرس الخامس اشرح النا كيفية تحميل المكتبة على الارت كام 

اسلفت سابقا اخ خالد طريقة الكتابة بالغة العربية على الارت ورفقت ايضا شرح عن الكتابة وايضا برنامج لكن البرنامج غير صالح لا يعمل ارجو منك ايضا رفعه من جديد وشرع طريقة عمل ست اب للبرنامج 

(ارجو ان تعذرني من كثر طلباتي )


----------



## أبوعبدالله (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنا آسف*

أنا آسف يا أخ خالد أنا نزلت الدروس ومتابعك ومنتظر البقية على أحر من الجمر لكني لم اضع مشاركة فأنا آسف وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء واتمنى أن تدعم الفيدو بالصوت 


تذكر دائما أن خير الناس أنفعهم للناس
​


----------



## h_s0404 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

اخ خالد النسخة الى عندى art cam pro 9


----------



## ُEng.khaled (1 يناير 2012)

اخى العزيز خالد جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ، اعلم ان ارتفاع نسبه المشاهده وقله عدد الردود تأتى من ان الكثير من المشاهدات تأتى من اشخاص غير مسجلين فى الموقع من الاساس ولكنهم يتابعونك بانتظام وقد قمت بالتسجيل فى الموقع خصوصا حتى يتسنى لى شكرك على مجهودك فى نشر العلم:20:


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 يناير 2012)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> أنا آسف يا أخ خالد أنا نزلت الدروس ومتابعك ومنتظر البقية على أحر من الجمر لكني لم اضع مشاركة فأنا آسف وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء واتمنى أن تدعم الفيدو بالصوت
> 
> 
> تذكر دائما أن خير الناس أنفعهم للناس
> ​



حياك الله اخي ابو عبد الله



h_s0404 قال:


> اخ خالد النسخة الى عندى art cam pro 9




ولا يهمك اخي الحبيب
سوف اشرح الطريقة مع الدرس الخامس
ان شاء الله



ُeng.khaled قال:


> اخى العزيز خالد جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ، اعلم ان ارتفاع نسبه المشاهده وقله عدد الردود تأتى من ان الكثير من المشاهدات تأتى من اشخاص غير مسجلين فى الموقع من الاساس ولكنهم يتابعونك بانتظام وقد قمت بالتسجيل فى الموقع خصوصا حتى يتسنى لى شكرك على مجهودك فى نشر العلم:20:



اهلا وسهلا فيك ببن اخوانك

وهلا فيك معنا في الدورة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

درس اليوم كيف تحمل مكتبة برنامج الارت كام 



http://www.mediafire.com/?yndd6vj6wmljn3p​


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (2 يناير 2012)

اخ خالد الشرح تمام التمام بس المكتبة الي انت رفعتها غير كاملة لانو ما فيها غير 4 رموز بس لا غير


----------



## خالد الاقرع (2 يناير 2012)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> اخ خالد الشرح تمام التمام بس المكتبة الي انت رفعتها غير كاملة لانو ما فيها غير 4 رموز بس لا غير




اخي 
حمل الذي بالمرفقات

تحياتي


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (2 يناير 2012)

هيك بطلع معي


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (2 يناير 2012)

وهي بداية التحميل


----------



## خالد الاقرع (2 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز
يبدو النسخة التي لديك ليست كاملة بالشكل الصحيح
اخي انا انصحك ان تبحت عن نسخة 2008​ ممتازة


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (2 يناير 2012)

موجود عندك رابط لنسخة 2008


----------



## خالد الاقرع (2 يناير 2012)

http://www.filecrop.com/delcam-artcam-2008.html


هذا

http://www.oggosoft.info/eng/Artcam2008_by_oggosoft.com.rar ​


----------



## الحسـن (2 يناير 2012)

موضوع من الالف الى الياء هذا كان أٌثير منذ فتره طويله لكنه للاسف كان مجرد عنوان ..... الى ان جاء الاخ خالد الاقرع لكي يجعل هذا السارب حقيقه وفقك الله ورعاك وجزاك كل خير عنا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (3 يناير 2012)

الحسـن قال:


> موضوع من الالف الى الياء هذا كان أٌثير منذ فتره طويله لكنه للاسف كان مجرد عنوان ..... الى ان جاء الاخ خالد الاقرع لكي يجعل هذا السارب حقيقه وفقك الله ورعاك وجزاك كل خير عنا




الحمد لله على ذلك اخي
كل ما اريد مقابل هذه التعب هي 
دعوة لي ولوالدي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (3 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الدرس الخامس

لا اريد طرح ما هو الدرس
اريد ان تكون مفاجاه لكم

ههههههه



http://www.mediafire.com/?my7wcspe18x95y8​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (3 يناير 2012)

رائع أخي خالد بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا لكن أود أن تعلمنا جزء الكام في البرنامج كيف نقوم بتجهيز هذا الجزء المصمم للتشغيل على الماكينة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (5 يناير 2012)

اخي ابو عبد الله
ارجو منك الصبر حتى اطرح الدروس بالطريقة التي تفيد اكبر عدد من الاخوان

اصبر ان الله مع الصابرين


----------



## h_s0404 (5 يناير 2012)

جميل ورائع فعلا نحن فى انتظار المذيد .سلمت يداك


----------



## أبوعبدالله (5 يناير 2012)

أخي خالد أنا منتظرك ومتابعك على أحر من الجمر وربنا يبارك لك ويجزيك عنا خيراً
واتمنى أن تستمر هذه الدروس ​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (5 يناير 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> جميل ورائع فعلا نحن فى انتظار المذيد .سلمت يداك




حياك الله



أبوعبدالله قال:


> أخي خالد أنا منتظرك ومتابعك على أحر من الجمر وربنا يبارك لك ويجزيك عنا خيراً
> واتمنى أن تستمر هذه الدروس ​




ان شاء الله سوف تستمر الى النهايه

الا في حال ان توفيت فقط


----------



## أبوعبدالله (5 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك في عمرك وتذكر أن هذا " علم ينتفع به " فلا ينقطع عملك بعد مماتك
​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (8 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخوتي الافاضل

الدرس السادس

درس اليوم كيف تكتب عربي في برنامج artcam
واصلاح اخطاء الكتابة 
والتخلص من الزوائد


مرفق برنامج الكتابة
ليس بحاجة الى تنصيب

من اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع
 

الدرس

http://www.4shared.com/rar/x09EIG94/__online.html

البرنامج


http://www.4shared.com/rar/F5EATxSR/_online.html
​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
عندي سؤال : إن شاء الله سأغير الكمبيوتر لانتقل لنظام 64bit فهل سيعمل البرنامج معي أم سأحتاج نسخة أخري


----------



## خالد الاقرع (9 يناير 2012)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> عندي سؤال : إن شاء الله سأغير الكمبيوتر لانتقل لنظام 64bit فهل سيعمل البرنامج معي أم سأحتاج نسخة أخري



اهلا اخي ابو عبد الله

نعم سيعمل البرنامج


----------



## im alive (9 يناير 2012)

جزءاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## النجار2 (9 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيك كل خير يا اخى ولكن يا حبذا لو كان هناك شرح صوتى مع الصورة

لكن على اى حال جزيت كل خير ووجدته يوم العرض والزحام


----------



## خالد الاقرع (10 يناير 2012)

im alive قال:


> جزءاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حساناتك



حياك الله اخي الحبيب



النجار2 قال:


> الله يجزيك كل خير يا اخى ولكن يا حبذا لو كان هناك شرح صوتى مع الصورة
> 
> لكن على اى حال جزيت كل خير ووجدته يوم العرض والزحام



حياك الله اخي 
والله يا اخي موضوع الصوت مشكلة عندي 
هل شرحي غير واضح ؟


----------



## الحسـن (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس خالد فهذا كرم اخلاق لم يطلبه احد منك ان تجود بالعلم للغير .... الى الامام


----------



## النجار2 (10 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> حياك الله اخي الحبيب
> 
> 
> 
> ...



واضح يا اخى ومبسط جدا لكن اعتقد ان الصوت سيزيد التوضيح لكن اذا كان لديك مشكلة فى الصوت فلا بأس بما نحن عليه الان

"لا تستحى من القليل فإن المنع أقل"


----------



## خالد الاقرع (11 يناير 2012)

الحسـن قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مهندس خالد فهذا كرم اخلاق لم يطلبه احد منك ان تجود بالعلم للغير .... الى الامام



اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي العزيز
الحمد لله على هذا


النجار2 قال:


> واضح يا اخى ومبسط جدا لكن اعتقد ان الصوت سيزيد التوضيح لكن اذا كان لديك مشكلة فى الصوت فلا بأس بما نحن عليه الان
> 
> "لا تستحى من القليل فإن المنع أقل"



الحمد لله 
كل ما اريده دعوه لي ولوالدي


----------



## أبوعبدالله (11 يناير 2012)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويغفر لك ولولديك
​


----------



## يحيى يحيى (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## النجار2 (11 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي العزيز
> الحمد لله على هذا
> 
> 
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير وجزا الله والديك عنك خير وادخلنا واياك واياهم فسيح جناته


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف ماهو قارئ swf؟ وشكرا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (12 يناير 2012)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويغفر لك ولولديك
> ​



جزاك الله كل خير اخي ابو عبد الله


يحيى يحيى قال:


> شكرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك



بارك الله فيك


النجار2 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وجزا الله والديك عنك خير وادخلنا واياك واياهم فسيح جناته



اللهم امين يا رب العالمين


اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اعرف ماهو قارئ swf؟ وشكرا




اهلا اخي 
ارجع الى الصفحة رقم 3 وسوف تجد مشاركة لي والبرنامج بالمرفقات


----------



## خالد الاقرع (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الدرس السابع

درس اليوم تكملة للدرس السابق

واتمنى من الله التوفيق بالشرح

اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع


http://www.mediafire.com/?iu2xkbnonacu65u
​


----------



## eng1_romy (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## h_s0404 (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وذاك من علمة

يا عم خالد ادخل بينا على الاعدادت علشان دى بتغلبنا شوية وانا كل يوم بفتح المنتدى بشوف فى دروس جديدة ولا لاء والحمد لله بيكون فى دروس باستمرار والله ما قصرت لكن ادخل على الاعدادات... تسلم يدك اخى الكريم


----------



## خالد الاقرع (13 يناير 2012)

eng1_romy قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم



حياك الله اخي العزيز


h_s0404 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وذاك من علمة
> 
> يا عم خالد ادخل بينا على الاعدادت علشان دى بتغلبنا شوية وانا كل يوم بفتح المنتدى بشوف فى دروس جديدة ولا لاء والحمد لله بيكون فى دروس باستمرار والله ما قصرت لكن ادخل على الاعدادات... تسلم يدك اخى الكريم



اخي الحبيب
يبدو يا اخي ان لديك فكرة عن البرنامج لكن يوجد كثيرين لا يعرقون اي شيء عنه
لهذا يا اخي لا تستعجل الامور ان الله مع الصابرين :20:

ان موضوع الاعدادات ليس بالشيء السهل 
وحتى تكتمل الصورة يوجد امور يجب ذكرها
انتظر واصبر :76:
هذا اذا احببت؟
تحياتي


----------



## h_s0404 (13 يناير 2012)

على اقل من مهلك اخى الكريم خالد واشكرك على المجهود وفقك الله ونحن فى انتظار الدرس القادم


----------



## المرادى (13 يناير 2012)

ربنا يكرم اخى خالد 
منذ فتره وانا ابحث عن اى درس لهذا البرنامج فانا فعلا حديث به ولا اعلم عنه شئ شرحك رائع اخى وبسيط وجميل اكرمك الله بعلم تنفع به غيرك اخى

متابعين معك وداعين لك بالخير ان شاء الله ​


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (13 يناير 2012)

ربنا يكرمك اخى خالد ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (14 يناير 2012)

المرادى قال:


> ربنا يكرم اخى خالد
> منذ فتره وانا ابحث عن اى درس لهذا البرنامج فانا فعلا حديث به ولا اعلم عنه شئ شرحك رائع اخى وبسيط وجميل اكرمك الله بعلم تنفع به غيرك اخى
> 
> متابعين معك وداعين لك بالخير ان شاء الله ​




تشرفت بمرورك اخي الكريم


mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> ربنا يكرمك اخى خالد ماشاء الله عليك




تشرفت بمرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد الاقرع (16 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

درس اليوم كيفية عمل كامل مع اخراجه للتنفيذ على الماكينة 

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم


http://www.4shared.com/file/UP6NthYK/__online.html
*​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (16 يناير 2012)

جاري التحميل يا غالي ربنا يزيدك
​


----------



## eng1_romy (16 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> درس اليوم كيفية عمل كامل مع اخراجه للتنفيذ على الماكينة
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير وكفاك الشر ورزقك


----------



## أبوعبدالله (16 يناير 2012)

أخي خالد ملف الدرس الثامن exe كيف يمكن تشغيله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (16 يناير 2012)

eng1_romy قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير وكفاك الشر ورزقك



بارك الله فيك


أبوعبدالله قال:


> أخي خالد ملف الدرس الثامن exe كيف يمكن تشغيله



اخي الحبيب ابو عبدالله
يوجد في الصفحة رقم 3 مشاركة لي يوجدبالمرفقات برنامج يمكنك تشغيل جميع الدروس عليه
تحياتي لك


----------



## ُEng.khaled (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخ خالد وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## أبوعبدالله (18 يناير 2012)

أخي خالد .... برنامج التشغيل الذي ارفقته لا يعمل معي علما اني اشغل ويندوز سفن 32 بت وعند تشغيل ملف الدرس الثامن يفتح معي الاكسبلورر


----------



## النجار2 (18 يناير 2012)

نفس المشكلة يا اخى لا يعمل الدرس لدى يفتح مع المتصفح ولا شئ يعمل الامتداد مختلف هذه المرة عن سابقتها رجاءا معرفة اين الخطأ وكيف يمكن تلافيه

اوا اذا امكن ان ترسل الملف على صيعة swf كما اعتدنا

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء عبد السلام مح (18 يناير 2012)

اخى العزيز ارجو معرفة الموديل الماركة البلد المصنع مواصفات الماكينة وان كانت مستعملة وافادتى بالثمن واتمنى للاشقاء الاردنين بالخير والسعادة ا اخوكم /علاء عبد السلام


----------



## علاء عبد السلام مح (18 يناير 2012)

:1:اخ/خالد اتمنى لك التوفيق وارجو منك اخى ان نتفاعل يوم فى الشهر على اسكاى بى لنتواصل انت وانا وكل اخوانى المهتمين بهذا الموضوع وهذة مبادرة منى لاعلاء شأن العرب بالعلم ا اخوك /علاء عبد السلام


----------



## خالد الاقرع (19 يناير 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> نفس المشكلة يا اخى لا يعمل الدرس لدى يفتح مع المتصفح ولا شئ يعمل الامتداد مختلف هذه المرة عن سابقتها رجاءا معرفة اين الخطأ وكيف يمكن تلافيه
> 
> اوا اذا امكن ان ترسل الملف على صيعة swf كما اعتدنا
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا




ابشر يا اخي يبدو الخطا مني



علاء عبد السلام مح قال:


> اخى العزيز ارجو معرفة الموديل الماركة البلد المصنع مواصفات الماكينة وان كانت مستعملة وافادتى بالثمن واتمنى للاشقاء الاردنين بالخير والسعادة ا اخوكم /علاء عبد السلام




انا من اصنع هذه الماكينة بمواصفات عاليه جدا تضاهي الغربية ويمكن افضل

شاهد هذا والاخرى 
وطبعا هي اثناء الفحص

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO0AAYr-WVo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN4KCDTokeQ


----------



## خالد الاقرع (19 يناير 2012)

تفضلو اخوتي الدرس

http://www.4shared.com/rar/2Fk4JfYi/__online.html


واعتذر من الجميع ​


----------



## mhallak (19 يناير 2012)

:20::20: مجهود رائع أستاذ خالد الله يعطيك العافية و يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك :12::12:


----------



## النجار2 (19 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> ابشر يا اخي يبدو الخطا مني
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اخ خالد لاحظت انك تستخدم جريدة مسننة و linear guide كيف تحصل على هذه الاشياء وكم سعر المتر منها بالدولار اذا كنت غير مصرى


----------



## أبوعبدالله (19 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> تفضلو اخوتي الدرس
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/2fk4jfyi/__online.html
> 
> ...





شكرا أخي خالد على المجهود الرائع 
واتمنى التركيز على انواع العدد لاني اريد شراء بنط تنفذ اشكال ثلاثية الابعاد بدقة عالية فما هي مواصفات البنط التي يجب ان اقتنيها ؟

كما اتمنى معرفة ظروف التشغيل الموصى بها لاني دائما اعاني من خشونة السطح في خشب السويد واحتراق السطح المشغل في خشب الزان ؟
​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (19 يناير 2012)

mhallak قال:


> :20::20: مجهود رائع أستاذ خالد الله يعطيك العافية و يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك :12::12:



امين يا رب العالمين



النجار2 قال:


> اخ خالد لاحظت انك تستخدم جريدة مسننة و linear guide كيف تحصل على هذه الاشياء وكم سعر المتر منها بالدولار اذا كنت غير مصرى




اخي الحبيب انا من الاردن 
نعم هذا النوعية من الجريدة المسننات متوفر عندي بكثرة
وسعر المتر بالدولار 50 مع المسننالذي يركب على المحرك
السعر ببلش طبعا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بالنسبة للسوق


أبوعبدالله قال:


> شكرا أخي خالد على المجهود الرائع
> واتمنى التركيز على انواع العدد لاني اريد شراء بنط تنفذ اشكال ثلاثية الابعاد بدقة عالية فما هي مواصفات البنط التي يجب ان اقتنيها ؟
> 
> كما اتمنى معرفة ظروف التشغيل الموصى بها لاني دائما اعاني من خشونة السطح في خشب السويد واحتراق السطح المشغل في خشب الزان ؟
> ​




اخي ابو عبدالله
عند تنفيذ العمل على خشب السويد او الزان او المجنوم او البلوط
انت بحاجة الى عدة امور وليس البنط فقط 
على كل حال لا تهتم 
بالدروس القادم صدقني سوف تستفيد كثيرا 

اخي انت من اي دولة


----------



## أبوعبدالله (19 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> امين يا رب العالمين
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا من مصر


----------



## يحيى يحيى (19 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> تفضلو اخوتي الدرس
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/2fk4jfyi/__online.html
> 
> ...



مع خالص شوقنا لما تقدمة من اثراء لنا وللموقع وللعرب والمسلمين اجمعين . لاداعي يا اخي لاعتذارك يا اخي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعبدالله (19 يناير 2012)

والله يا اخ خالد لو رأيتك لقبلت رأسك لأنك أفدتني كثيراً وانتظر دروسك على أحر من الجمر ربنا يعينك ونحن في انتظارك
​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (19 يناير 2012)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> والله يا اخ خالد لو رأيتك لقبلت رأسك لأنك أفدتني كثيراً وانتظر دروسك على أحر من الجمر ربنا يعينك ونحن في انتظارك
> ​




تسلم رأسك اخي ابو عبدالله
الله يسامحك نحن اخوه بالله وانا في خدمتك انت وجميع الاخوه
اما الدروس ابشر بالخير ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (19 يناير 2012)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> مع خالص شوقنا لما تقدمة من اثراء لنا وللموقع وللعرب والمسلمين اجمعين . لاداعي يا اخي لاعتذارك يا اخي
> بارك الله فيك



حياك الله اخي العزيز

انا في خدمتكم


----------



## الزير911 (20 يناير 2012)

سلامات للفنان الاستاذ الدكتور العبقري خالد الااقرع من زممممممممممممممممممممان وينك بستنا اي حد
بس يعطينى فكره عن البرنامج لدرجة اني كنت اقعد اكثر من 2 ساعه يوميا لمحاولة اني اعرف كيف بدي اعمل شكل معين وصلت لمعلومات بسيطه بس انت شكلك انت الي عامل الارت كام عارف كل اشي عنه ربنا يزيدك من علمو انا جربت طريقه للكتابه بالعربي مختلفه شوي؟. عن طريق ميكروسوفت اوفس
ولكن طريقتك جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
ممكن نقدر نضيف الخط الي بدنا اياه في مجلد الخطوط الموجود في لوحة التحكم control panel

الف ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكر لعيونك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (20 يناير 2012)

الزير911 قال:


> سلامات للفنان الاستاذ الدكتور العبقري خالد الااقرع من زممممممممممممممممممممان وينك بستنا اي حد
> بس يعطينى فكره عن البرنامج لدرجة اني كنت اقعد اكثر من 2 ساعه يوميا لمحاولة اني اعرف كيف بدي اعمل شكل معين وصلت لمعلومات بسيطه بس انت شكلك انت الي عامل الارت كام عارف كل اشي عنه ربنا يزيدك من علمو انا جربت طريقه للكتابه بالعربي مختلفه شوي؟. عن طريق ميكروسوفت اوفس
> ولكن طريقتك جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ممكن نقدر نضيف الخط الي بدنا اياه في مجلد الخطوط الموجود في لوحة التحكم control panel
> ...





حياك الله اخي الحبيب
هل تعرفني اخي الزير؟

الحمد لله انك استفدت من الدروس
http://www.mediafire.com/?jgx93iyalbp76yu


----------



## خالد الاقرع (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الدرس التاسع

تعلم القص

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


http://www.mediafire.com/?jgx93iyalbp76yu​


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (21 يناير 2012)

سلمت يداك اخ خالد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (21 يناير 2012)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> سلمت يداك اخ خالد وبارك الله فيك



نورت اخي الحبيب


----------



## eng1_romy (21 يناير 2012)

اخى خالد بارك الله فيك

انا من مصر كم تتكلف صناعة ماكينة كالتى اوردت الفيديو الخاص بها على اليوتيوب انتظر ردك
التكلفة بالدولار


----------



## eng1_romy (21 يناير 2012)

اخى خالد بارك الله فيك

انا من مصر كم تتكلف صناعة ماكينة كالتى اوردت الفيديو الخاص بها على اليوتيوب انتظر ردك
التكلفة بالدولار


----------



## ُEng.khaled (22 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك يا اخ خالد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## h_s0404 (22 يناير 2012)

ادعوا الله ان يرزقك مزيد من العلم ويابركك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 يناير 2012)

eng1_romy قال:


> اخى خالد بارك الله فيك
> 
> انا من مصر كم تتكلف صناعة ماكينة كالتى اوردت الفيديو الخاص بها على اليوتيوب انتظر ردك
> التكلفة بالدولار



حياك الله اخي
اخي استطيع ان اقول لك كم سعر البيع فقط

وهو 11000 دولار


ُeng.khaled قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك يا اخ خالد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب



بارك الله فيك



h_s0404 قال:


> ادعوا الله ان يرزقك مزيد من العلم ويابركك




بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng1_romy (23 يناير 2012)

اخى فى الله بارك الله فيك شرح واف وكافى

لى اقتراح بسيط وهو وضع لينكات الدروس فى المشاركة الاولى حتى لا يتوه الاعضاء فى الصفحات المختلفة

لى طلب اريد انت اعرف عزم الموتور الستيبر الذى تستخدمة فى ماكينتك ومواصفات الموتور


----------



## mohammed raafat (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الدروس المفيده


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 يناير 2012)

eng1_romy قال:


> اخى فى الله بارك الله فيك شرح واف وكافى
> 
> لى اقتراح بسيط وهو وضع لينكات الدروس فى المشاركة الاولى حتى لا يتوه الاعضاء فى الصفحات المختلفة
> 
> لى طلب اريد انت اعرف عزم الموتور الستيبر الذى تستخدمة فى ماكينتك ومواصفات الموتور




اخي العزيز كلامك صحيح بالنسبة للدروس لكن وضع الدروس بالمشاركة الاولى 
هذه من صلاحيات المشرف او المراقب عنا القسم

اما بالنسبة لقوة المحركات تفضل








Stepper Motor 
1, Technical Specifications 
Part No.: 35HS5435C-37B2 
Frame Size: NEMA34 
Step Angle: 1.8 degree 
Voltage: 5.7V 
Current: 3.5A/phase 
Resistance: 1.9 Ohm/phase 
Inductance: 22 mH/phase 
Holding torque: 11.2N. M 1600oz-in 
Rotor inertia: 3600g-cm2 
Number of wire leads: 4 
Weight: 5 kg 
Length: 151mm 


mohammed raafat قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الدروس المفيده




نورت اخي الحبيب


----------



## eng1_romy (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم فعلا انت مثال يحتذى به


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 يناير 2012)

eng1_romy قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم فعلا انت مثال يحتذى به




الحمد لله 
وشكرا لك على الاطراء


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الدرس العاشر

اخوتي الافاضل 

درس وهو كيفية تفريغ او ابراز الحروف او الشكل المطلوب 
وشرح حركة التباعد بين حركة الريشه او البنطه



اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع

لا تنسوني من دعواتكم


http://www.mediafire.com/?67g43wi696lcyo5​


----------



## النجار2 (24 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> اخي العزيز كلامك صحيح بالنسبة للدروس لكن وضع الدروس بالمشاركة الاولى
> هذه من صلاحيات المشرف او المراقب عنا القسم
> 
> اما بالنسبة لقوة المحركات تفضل
> ...



ما هو البور المناسب لمثل هذا المحرك ان كان منفردا وهل يختلف ان اردت انت توصل ثلاث محركات لثلاث محاور xyz؟


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 يناير 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> ما هو البور المناسب لمثل هذا المحرك ان كان منفردا وهل يختلف ان اردت انت توصل ثلاث محركات لثلاث محاور xyz؟




اهلا اخي العزيز

البور المناسب هو يا عزيزي 80 فولت 

طبعا يا انت بحاجه لكل محرك الى بور
السبب 
قدرة المحرك عالية جدا وبحاجة الى قوة بور منفرده


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (25 يناير 2012)

اخ خالد طلع معي هيك بعد تطبيق الدرس برأيك ما هو السبب ...؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 يناير 2012)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> اخ خالد طلع معي هيك بعد تطبيق الدرس برأيك ما هو السبب ...؟؟؟؟؟




اخي الحبيب 
السبب واضح
دقت العمل يعني اختار بنطه صغير الحجم
وبعدها ضع نصف مسافة قطر البنط كما انا وضحت بالدرس
وانتظر ردك ان شاء الله


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (25 يناير 2012)

شكر شكر اخ خالد بارك الله فيك 
الاعدادات:








النتيجة :










عندي سؤال اخر اخ خالد عند تنفيذ الدرس عمليا لازم اختار بنطة الحفر 1.5 مثل ما اخترتها في برنامج الارتكام ..؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## EN.MDAHP (25 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 يناير 2012)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> شكر شكر اخ خالد بارك الله فيك
> الاعدادات:
> 
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز
طبعا يا اخي لازم تلتزم بقياس البنطه
اريد ان الفت انتبهك الى نقطة 
اذا كانت مساحة العمل كبير اختار البنط التي حجمها اكبر وهذا لسرعة الانتاج



en.mdahp قال:


> بارك الله لك و جزاك الله خيرا



حياك الله اخي


----------



## taherispeng (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم و زادكم علما


----------



## خالد الاقرع (27 يناير 2012)

taherispeng قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم و زادكم علما



بارك الله فيك


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اريد قارئ لفيديوات من صغية swf ؟؟
شكرا


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (27 يناير 2012)

طلبك اخي موجود في هذه الصفحة 
http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303573&page=3


----------



## أبوعبدالله (27 يناير 2012)

*سؤال مش خارج الموضوع قوي*

جزاك الله خير يا اخي 

ما الفرق بين نسخة 
Artcam pro
و
Artcam jewelsmith

​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (27 يناير 2012)

سؤال آخر لو سمحت لي .... كيف اضع ارقام العدد الفعلية التي تخص ماكينتي داخل البرنامج ( ارت كام ) بحيث لا اعدل في ملف الاكواد بعد ذلك ؟
أو بمعنى آخر كيف اعمل ربط بين ملف العدد بالبوست بروسيسور وبين الارت كام ؟
​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (27 يناير 2012)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا اخي
> 
> ما الفرق بين نسخة
> Artcam pro
> ...




طبعا يوجد فرق
الفرق يا اخي ممكن ان تستخدم هذه النسخة Artcam jewelsmith
في عمل قطع الصيغة وايضا يوجد بها ميزات كثير



أبوعبدالله قال:


> سؤال آخر لو سمحت لي .... كيف اضع ارقام العدد الفعلية التي تخص ماكينتي داخل البرنامج ( ارت كام ) بحيث لا اعدل في ملف الاكواد بعد ذلك ؟
> أو بمعنى آخر كيف اعمل ربط بين ملف العدد بالبوست بروسيسور وبين الارت كام ؟
> ​




اخي الحبيب

لا يوجد مما ذكرت الاعدادات هي التي انت تضعها يعني قياس القطعه فقط
والامر الاخرى هي اعدادات الماكينة
يعني 
يجب ان تكون قياس مسافات حركة الماكينة صحيحه
اذا حركت الماكينة y 10 سم يجب ان تكون 10 سم على ارضية الماكينة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

درس اليوم 

كيفية عمل الكتابة بشكل ثلاثي الابعاد

وايضا طريقة حساب مدة التفيذ لكل عمل


من اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع

لا تنسوني من دعواتكم


http://www.mediafire.com/?m3lfesl4kksnw56​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (28 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> طبعا يوجد فرق
> الفرق يا اخي ممكن ان تستخدم هذه النسخة artcam jewelsmith
> في عمل قطع الصيغة وايضا يوجد بها ميزات كثير
> 
> ...





شكرا اخي الحبيب لكن اود ان اعرف اي الاصدارين اشمل برو أم جيويلسمث
كما اريد ان اعرف عندما اختار وليكن بنطة 3 مم ما الذي افعله ليكون رقم البنطة على الماكينة محتوى داخل الملف الخارج من الارتكام
​


----------



## ُEng.khaled (28 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير يا أخ خالد وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​*


----------



## واحد اتنين (28 يناير 2012)

اخى خالد بارك الله فيك وتقبل عملك وجعله خالصا لوجه الكريم انا داخل مخصوص عشان اشكرك واستأذنك تسمحلى اشترك معاكوا فى الدورة دى


----------



## rhyat (28 يناير 2012)

دورة مهمة جدا .واصل اخى


----------



## خالد الاقرع (28 يناير 2012)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> شكرا اخي الحبيب لكن اود ان اعرف اي الاصدارين اشمل برو أم جيويلسمث
> كما اريد ان اعرف عندما اختار وليكن بنطة 3 مم ما الذي افعله ليكون رقم البنطة على الماكينة محتوى داخل الملف الخارج من الارتكام
> ​




اهلا اخي 
طبعا نسخة jewelsmith

السؤال الثاني لم افهم ما تقصد


----------



## خالد الاقرع (28 يناير 2012)

ُeng.khaled قال:


> *جزاك الله خير يا أخ خالد وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​*


بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب




واحد اتنين قال:


> اخى خالد بارك الله فيك وتقبل عملك وجعله خالصا لوجه الكريم انا داخل مخصوص عشان اشكرك واستأذنك تسمحلى اشترك معاكوا فى الدورة دى




بارك الله فيك اخي واتشرف بوجودك معنا في الدورة


rhyat قال:


> دورة مهمة جدا .واصل اخى




حياك الله اخي الحبيب


----------



## المغترب63 (28 يناير 2012)

حياكم الله

الأخ خالد هل ممكن معرفة البرنامج الذي تعمل به الفلاش , واذا عندك رابط له


----------



## EN.MDAHP (28 يناير 2012)

زادك الله نفعا للإسلام و المسلمين


----------



## أبوعبدالله (28 يناير 2012)

المغترب63 قال:


> حياكم الله
> 
> الأخ خالد هل ممكن معرفة البرنامج الذي تعمل به الفلاش , واذا عندك رابط له




بعد اذن اخي خالد انا أفضل برنامج
camtasia studio 
​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (28 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> اهلا اخي
> طبعا نسخة jewelsmith
> 
> السؤال الثاني لم افهم ما تقصد





أخي خالد أنا اقصد الآتي :
عندما اختار بنطة معينة من الارت كام وليكن بنطة 3 مم وبعد حفظ التول باث أقوم بفتحه من خلال البوست بروسيسور الخاص بماكينتي فأجد رقم البنطة غير صحيح فأقوم بتغييره ليناسب الرقم الموجود عندي في حامل العدد ... وانا اسال هل من خيار ببرنامج الارت كام يربط بيانات العدد على الماكينة بقاعدة بيانات الارت كام
​


----------



## EN.MDAHP (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
م/ خالد حملت الدرس الرابع و لكن وجدت الملف المضغوط حجمه= صفر لا أعلم لماذا
و قلت في نفسي ادخل الصفحة الرابعة ربما اجد اجابه على سؤالي
فهل من افاده في هذا الموضوع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 يناير 2012)

المغترب63 قال:


> حياكم الله
> 
> الأخ خالد هل ممكن معرفة البرنامج الذي تعمل به الفلاش , واذا عندك رابط له



اهلا اخي تفضل ونسخة محمولة طبعا

http://www.4shared.com/file/70256978/b537dfb1/portable_InstantDemov7007Full.html<br /



EN.MDAHP قال:


> زادك الله نفعا للإسلام و المسلمين



بارك الله فيك


أبوعبدالله قال:


> أخي خالد أنا اقصد الآتي :
> عندما اختار بنطة معينة من الارت كام وليكن بنطة 3 مم وبعد حفظ التول باث أقوم بفتحه من خلال البوست بروسيسور الخاص بماكينتي فأجد رقم البنطة غير صحيح فأقوم بتغييره ليناسب الرقم الموجود عندي في حامل العدد ... وانا اسال هل من خيار ببرنامج الارت كام يربط بيانات العدد على الماكينة بقاعدة بيانات الارت كام
> ​



اخي ابو عبد الله لا استطيع ان افيدك بهذا
لنني استخدم برنامج الماك 3
للاسف اعذرني


EN.MDAHP قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> م/ خالد حملت الدرس الرابع و لكن وجدت الملف المضغوط حجمه= صفر لا أعلم لماذا
> و قلت في نفسي ادخل الصفحة الرابعة ربما اجد اجابه على سؤالي
> فهل من افاده في هذا الموضوع
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



غريب يا اخي 
انا حملته بعد قرات ردك وكل شيء تمام
تاكد مرة اخرى لو تكرمت


----------



## ُEng.khaled (30 يناير 2012)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> أخي خالد أنا اقصد الآتي :
> عندما اختار بنطة معينة من الارت كام وليكن بنطة 3 مم وبعد حفظ التول باث أقوم بفتحه من خلال البوست بروسيسور الخاص بماكينتي فأجد رقم البنطة غير صحيح فأقوم بتغييره ليناسب الرقم الموجود عندي في حامل العدد ... وانا اسال هل من خيار ببرنامج الارت كام يربط بيانات العدد على الماكينة بقاعدة بيانات الارت كام
> ​



لو ان المشكله عندك ما اعتقده ان كل العدد تظهر عندك برقم 1 وهذا هو الرقم الذى تقوم بتغييره ليناسب رقم العده فى حامل العدد ، عندما تظهر لك شاشه اختيار البنطه علم على البنطه التى تريد ان تعمل بها واضغط edit وقم بتغيير رقم البنطه من 1 الى رقمها فى حامل العدد
وان شاء الله سوف تحل مشكلتك


----------



## hani401 (30 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المغترب63 (30 يناير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> اهلا اخي تفضل ونسخة محمولة طبعا
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/70256978/b537dfb1/portable_instantdemov7007full.html<br /


 
كريم ابن أكارم .
وفقك الله الى كل خير


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
لدي مشكل ب الارت كام حيث تضهر رسالة SCRIPT ERROR استعمل INTERNET EXPLORER 8





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

ممكن حد يساعدني شكرا


----------



## واحد اتنين (31 يناير 2012)

للاسف نفس المشكلة عندى يارب نلاقى حد يفيدنا مع العلم ان المشكلة دى بتحصل عندى على ويندوز سفن لكن فى الشغل على xp شغالة زى اللوز


----------



## eng1_romy (31 يناير 2012)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي مشكل ب الارت كام حيث تضهر رسالة SCRIPT ERROR استعمل INTERNET EXPLORER 8
> 
> 
> ...



h انا ظهرت لى نفس الرسالة فقمت بتنزيل انترنت اكسبلورر 8 وتسطيبة ثم قمت بتسطيب الارت كام 

فاشتغل معى جرب


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (31 يناير 2012)

eng1_romy قال:


> h انا ظهرت لى نفس الرسالة فقمت بتنزيل انترنت اكسبلورر 8 وتسطيبة ثم قمت بتسطيب الارت كام
> 
> فاشتغل معى جرب



السلام عليكم
اخطأت بقولي اني اعمل internet explorer8 في الحقيقة انا استعمل internet explorer9 فهل يجب ان اثبت i e 8 مجددا
شكرا لك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

انا انصحكم بستخدام 

*internet explorer8

السبب الشركة التي صممت البرنامج اختارت هذا النسخة 
عند عملية تصيب البرنامج
تحياتي
*​


----------



## opmm6_ta (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ خالد
بالنسبة لريش الحفر ما هي افض الانواع التي لا تحتاج للسن كثيرا
وعملها جيد على الخشب الصولد (لا تحرق)
وشكرا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 فبراير 2012)

opmm6_ta قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا استاذ خالد
> بالنسبة لريش الحفر ما هي افض الانواع التي لا تحتاج للسن كثيرا
> وعملها جيد على الخشب الصولد (لا تحرق)
> وشكرا




اهلا اخي

اخي انا من وجه نظري وبعد الاستعمال انصح بستخدم 
ريش الحديد المقوى او استانلس فهو قوي جدا جدا
ولا يحرق الا بعد فترة طويلة


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (2 فبراير 2012)

هل من دروس جديدة اخ خالد ....؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (3 فبراير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا انصحكم بستخدام
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
اليك استاذ خالد تحية عطرة 
انني استعمل القوقل كروم عل يجب علي حذفه وتثبيت internet explorer8 مكانه؟
شكرا لك


----------



## mhmadsedra (4 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اخوكم في الله محمد ابراهيم من سوريا ومقيم في الامارات العربية المتحدة*

*اود التقدم بالشكر وفائق الاحترام للاخ خالد الاقرع على المجهود الكبير والمفيد جزيت خيرا *

*لقد تابعت معك الدروس وقد استفدت منها كثيرا جزاك الله عنا الف خير وجعلها رحمة لك ولوالديك*

*وان شاء الله ساقوم بوضع صور للاعمال التي انجزتها *

*شكرا *


----------



## واحد اتنين (4 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله المشكلة اتحلت نزلت اكسبلورار 9 واشتغل البرنامج تمام 

بالنسبة للمهندس اختصاصى تكييف بعد اذن اخونا خالد طبعا مش لازم تشيل الجوجل كروم عادى انا شغال عليه بس الاكسبلورار عشان خاطر البرنامج


----------



## يحيى يحيى (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للاخ خالد ونرجو استاناف الدروس 
ونرجو من السادة المتعلمين عدم المقاطعة


----------



## واحد اتنين (5 فبراير 2012)

استاذ خالد ال shadiing اللى بغير منها شكل ال الشغلة بعد حفرها الموجودة اسفل التول باز مش موجودة عندى انا بستعمل ارت كام9 انا شوفتها عندك فى الدرس الاخير


----------



## خالد الاقرع (5 فبراير 2012)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> هل من دروس جديدة اخ خالد ....؟؟؟؟؟؟



نعم يا اخي ان شاء الله

انا اعتذر لنني تاخرت عليكم
لكنني مشغول جدا جدا هاليومين


mhmadsedra قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> ...



الحمد لله انك استفدت اخي محمد
وشكرا لك على مرورك العزيز 



يحيى يحيى قال:


> شكرا للاخ خالد ونرجو استاناف الدروس
> ونرجو من السادة المتعلمين عدم المقاطعة



ابش يا اخي ان شاء الله لن اتخلى عنكم



واحد اتنين قال:


> استاذ خالد ال shadiing اللى بغير منها شكل ال الشغلة بعد حفرها الموجودة اسفل التول باز مش موجودة عندى انا بستعمل ارت كام9 انا شوفتها عندك فى الدرس الاخير




لم افهم عليك بالضبط 

ممكن ان توضح اكثر




اخوتي الافاضل انا لم انساكم


لكنني مشغول جدا اقوم حاليا بتصنيع مخرطه ويعلم الله انني 
ارجع الى بيتي مرهق جدا
ان شاء الله غذا سوف اضع لكم درس جديد
​


----------



## hendawe111 (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع يا اخ خالد


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (5 فبراير 2012)

واحد اتنين قال:


> الحمد لله المشكلة اتحلت نزلت اكسبلورار 9 واشتغل البرنامج تمام
> 
> بالنسبة للمهندس اختصاصى تكييف بعد اذن اخونا خالد طبعا مش لازم تشيل الجوجل كروم عادى انا شغال عليه بس الاكسبلورار عشان خاطر البرنامج



السلام عليكم
اسف على الرد المتأخر و لكن الانترنت اكسبلوررل 9 مثبت بس المشكلة هي هي ؟
شكرا لك


----------



## واحد اتنين (5 فبراير 2012)

* اقصد هذا الامر اخى الكريم* مش موجود عندى فى البرنامج الاصدار التاسع SHADING


----------



## ُEng.khaled (6 فبراير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> لكنني مشغول جدا اقوم حاليا بتصنيع مخرطه ويعلم الله انني
> ارجع الى بيتي مرهق جدا
> ان شاء الله غذا سوف اضع لكم درس جديد



*كان الله فى عونك يا اخى وبالتوفيق فى تصنيع المخرطه ان شاء الله*


----------



## EN.MDAHP (6 فبراير 2012)

وفقك الله أ/خالد في صناعة المخرطة
و شكرا على كل مجهوداتك التي تبذلها معنا


----------



## mhmadsedra (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخ خالد ارجوا منك مشاهدة الصور واعطائي ملاحظاتك سواء سلبية او ايجابية 

وجزاك الله الف خير 
































بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## خالد الاقرع (7 فبراير 2012)

en.mdahp قال:


> وفقك الله أ/خالد في صناعة المخرطة
> و شكرا على كل مجهوداتك التي تبذلها معنا




بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب


mhmadsedra قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخ خالد ارجوا منك مشاهدة الصور واعطائي ملاحظاتك سواء سلبية او ايجابية
> 
> ...



جميل جدا بس يا ريت لو كانت الصور اكبر



ُeng.khaled قال:


> *كان الله فى عونك يا اخى وبالتوفيق فى تصنيع المخرطه ان شاء الله*




بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب




تم الانتهاء من المخرطة بفضل الله

والحمد لله كانت النتيجه اكثر من رائعة
​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اخوتي الافاضل 

درس اليوم

هو كيفية تحويل الشكل من برنامج الكوريل درو الى الارت كام

http://www.4shared.com/rar/OCUoM4e5/14_online.html
​


----------



## mhmadsedra (7 فبراير 2012)

مبروك اخ خالد المخرطة ويعطيك العافية

وان شاء الله بكرة ارجع احمل الصور 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الدمياطى22 (7 فبراير 2012)

الدنيا خمس (فرح حزن نجاح حب ذكرى) ادام الله عليك بالاولى وابعد عنك الثانية وكتب لك الثالثة
ولك منى الرابعة وبيننا تدوم الخامسة


----------



## يحيى يحيى (7 فبراير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> اخوتي الافاضل
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## mhallak (8 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية أستاذ خالد


----------



## mhmadsedra (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخ خالد أعدت تحميل الصور مرة ثانية .. أتمنى أن تكون الصور واضحة 

واعذر قلة خبرتي في المواقع 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالد الاقرع (8 فبراير 2012)

mhmadsedra قال:


> مبروك اخ خالد المخرطة ويعطيك العافية
> 
> وان شاء الله بكرة ارجع احمل الصور
> 
> جزاك الله خير



حياك الله اخي الحبيب



الدمياطى22 قال:


> الدنيا خمس (فرح حزن نجاح حب ذكرى) ادام الله عليك بالاولى وابعد عنك الثانية وكتب لك الثالثة
> ولك منى الرابعة وبيننا تدوم الخامسة



وانت لك مني الرابعة و الخامسة
+


يحيى يحيى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم



بارك الله فيك


mhallak قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية أستاذ خالد



بارك الله فيك


mhmadsedra قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخ خالد أعدت تحميل الصور مرة ثانية .. أتمنى أن تكون الصور واضحة
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه

شو الحلوه يا معلم جميل جدا
ان شاء الله تتحسن اكثر واكثر


----------



## mhmadsedra (8 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك اخ خالد 

وان شاء الله معك نرتقي اكثر واكثر 

بعون الله تعالى


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (8 فبراير 2012)

باراك الله فيك يا أستاذ خالد وربي يزيدك من العلم 
شكرا لك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (9 فبراير 2012)

mhmadsedra قال:


> الله يبارك فيك اخ خالد
> 
> وان شاء الله معك نرتقي اكثر واكثر
> 
> بعون الله تعالى




ان شاء الله



اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> باراك الله فيك يا أستاذ خالد وربي يزيدك من العلم
> شكرا لك




بارك الله فيك


----------



## EN.MDAHP (11 فبراير 2012)

عزيزي م/ خالد
اتابع دروسك بكل شوق ولكني حتى الان لم اوفق لتحميل artcam نسخة يمكن تشغيلها فجميع النسخ التي تم تحميلها تطلب تشغيل ما يسمى ب doungle ولا اعرف ماذا افعل 
فهل هناك نسخة ممكن ان تدلني عليها تعمل من غير doungle
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## batman735 (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد دروس قيمة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (11 فبراير 2012)

en.mdahp قال:


> عزيزي م/ خالد
> اتابع دروسك بكل شوق ولكني حتى الان لم اوفق لتحميل artcam نسخة يمكن تشغيلها فجميع النسخ التي تم تحميلها تطلب تشغيل ما يسمى ب doungle ولا اعرف ماذا افعل
> فهل هناك نسخة ممكن ان تدلني عليها تعمل من غير doungle
> وجزاك الله خيرا



حياك الله اخي ولا يهمك سوف اضع برنامج نسخة كاملة اليوم



batman735 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي خالد دروس قيمة




اهلا اخي الحبيب نورت


----------



## يحيى يحيى (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم خالد 
في انتظار الكثير منك


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (12 فبراير 2012)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم 

والحمد لله ما في اي سؤال عن الشرح كل الشرح واضح مية المية 
بس لي طلب بسيط لو ترفع برنامج كوريل درو بكون شاكر لألك والله ثم والله ثم والله بحثت عنة ولم اجد عنة سوى روابط غير صالحة لا تعمل


----------



## خالد الاقرع (12 فبراير 2012)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم خالد
> في انتظار الكثير منك




ان شاء الله


mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم
> 
> والحمد لله ما في اي سؤال عن الشرح كل الشرح واضح مية المية
> بس لي طلب بسيط لو ترفع برنامج كوريل درو بكون شاكر لألك والله ثم والله ثم والله بحثت عنة ولم اجد عنة سوى روابط غير صالحة لا تعمل




حياك الله اخي
لكن يا اخي حجم البرنامج كبير
وصعب عليه رفعه بالوقت الحاضر


----------



## خالد الاقرع (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخوتي الافاضل 

درس اليوم من الدروس القيمة جدا

والتي ان شاء سوف تستمتعون بها بعون الله

اتمنى ان تنال رضاكم 

لا تنسوني من دعواتكم

اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع



http://www.mediafire.com/?gtmx9nd9b1uo8pd​


----------



## واحد اتنين (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالد اسمحلى ده تطبيقى مع بعض الاجتهادات


----------



## خالد الاقرع (13 فبراير 2012)

واحد اتنين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالد اسمحلى ده تطبيقى مع بعض الاجتهادات





جميل جدا يا اخي موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## opmm6_ta (14 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على جهودك والله يكثر من امثالك
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## EN.MDAHP (15 فبراير 2012)

:81:


----------



## EN.MDAHP (15 فبراير 2012)

اسأل الله ان ينفع بك 
ارجوك لا تنسانا اخي في الله حتى اطبق الدروس عمليا ويعم النفع


----------



## redsky123 (15 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك على المجهود


----------



## خالد الاقرع (15 فبراير 2012)

opmm6_ta قال:


> الله يعطيك الف عافية على جهودك والله يكثر من امثالك
> ولك جزيل الشكر



بارك الله فيك


en.mdahp قال:


> اسأل الله ان ينفع بك
> ارجوك لا تنسانا اخي في الله حتى اطبق الدروس عمليا ويعم النفع


 لا تخف يا اخي انا معكم الى النهايه ان شاء الله


redsky123 قال:


> اشكرك على المجهود



حياك الله


----------



## mhmadsedra (16 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله *

*الف شكر لك اخ خالد وجزاك الله خير *


----------



## الزير911 (17 فبراير 2012)

مششششششششششششششششكور يا كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييير بس مش راضي ينزل البرنامج بضل يعمل رست reset للتحميل


----------



## rafidn (17 فبراير 2012)

صحيح من زمان مشترك بالموقع الرائع .. بس من فترة قريبة بديت اتابع وانزل واطبق الدروس ووصلت حالياً للدرس الرابع وان شاء الله من اوصل للدرس الاخير ابقى متواصل معك أخ خالد .. وشكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع الرائع والدروس الراقيه والمفيدة جداً .... وعلى هذا المجهود .. وانت صاحب فضل عليّه بهذا .. واتمنالك التوفيق من كل قلبي .. وبارك الله فيك ..


----------



## خالد الاقرع (17 فبراير 2012)

mhmadsedra قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله *
> 
> *الف شكر لك اخ خالد وجزاك الله خير *



نورت اخي الفاضل



الزير911 قال:


> مششششششششششششششششكور يا كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييير بس مش راضي ينزل البرنامج بضل يعمل رست reset للتحميل



اخي تفقد جهازك ممكن السبب ضعف الرام او كرت الشاشه
وممكن النسخة غير صحيحة



rafidn قال:


> صحيح من زمان مشترك بالموقع الرائع .. بس من فترة قريبة بديت اتابع وانزل واطبق الدروس ووصلت حالياً للدرس الرابع وان شاء الله من اوصل للدرس الاخير ابقى متواصل معك أخ خالد .. وشكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع الرائع والدروس الراقيه والمفيدة جداً .... وعلى هذا المجهود .. وانت صاحب فضل عليّه بهذا .. واتمنالك التوفيق من كل قلبي .. وبارك الله فيك ..



حياك الله اخي انا في خدمتك انت وجميع الاخوة
لا اريد منكم سوه الدعاء


----------



## EN.MDAHP (17 فبراير 2012)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303573&page=19#ixzz1mg65iqoo
> 
> ​*حياك الله اخي ولا يهمك سوف اضع برنامج نسخة كاملة اليوم*


في انتظارك عزيزي و ارجو ان لا تنسانا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (17 فبراير 2012)

EN.MDAHP قال:


> في انتظارك عزيزي و ارجو ان لا تنسانا



اخي انا لم انسى لقد وضعت كما وعدت

تفضل هنا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=313571


----------



## يحيى يحيى (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا استاذ خالد جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك 
في انتظار الجديد من الدروس بارك الله فيك


----------



## rhyat (18 فبراير 2012)

انا اشتغل على ألة حديتة اسمها imawop عندما اريد حفظ التصميم لا اجد كود الالة ؟
كيف استطيع اضافة اكواد جديدة للارت كام ؟
فى المرفقات صور للالة ولبرنامجها و لامتداد رسومها.


----------



## m.alsayed (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## EN.MDAHP (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخونا الحبيب و ارجو ان لا اكون اثقلت عليك من كثرة طلباتي 
وشكرا لك على صبرك معنا


----------



## EN.MDAHP (19 فبراير 2012)

اخونا الحبيب 
اثناء تحميل Delcam_ArtCam_JewelSmith_v.9.126_russian_Tutorials 
لم اجد هذا الملف و اعياني البحث عنه Delcam_ArtCam_JewelSmith_v.9.126_russian_Tutorials.part5.rar
فأردت ان اعرف ان كنت تعرف مكانا اخر لتحميله
http://filetram.com/download/file/901418489/delcam-artcam-jewelsmith-v-126-russian-tutorials-rar


----------



## ابوعميره (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونحن فى انتظار المزيد باذن الله 
وارجو ان يوفقك الله فى تصنيع المخرطه.


----------



## EN.MDAHP (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخونا خالد 
حبيت استفسر منك عن شئ مهم وهو
هل برنامج ارت كام يعمل مباشرة على cnc router ام ان هناك برامج وسيطه لتعريف الارت كام بالماكينه
و ما وظيفة برنامج mach3
وشكرا


----------



## im alive (21 فبراير 2012)

EN.MDAHP قال:


> اخونا الحبيب
> اثناء تحميل Delcam_ArtCam_JewelSmith_v.9.126_russian_Tutorials
> لم اجد هذا الملف و اعياني البحث عنه Delcam_ArtCam_JewelSmith_v.9.126_russian_Tutorials.part5.rar
> فأردت ان اعرف ان كنت تعرف مكانا اخر لتحميله



اتفضل يا اخى انا كمان اتعرضت لنفس موقفك حملت جميع الاجزاء الا الجزء الخامس وبعد بحث وعناء 4 ايام على النت وجدت هذا الموقع وفية جميع الينكات وعلى رابيد شير 

http://filecrop.com/search.php?w=de...ze_i=0&size_f=100000000&engine_r=1&engine_h=1


رابط مباشر 

https://rs651l34.rapidshare.com/#!d...200000|R~48E5866485AADB7E8569138EF460DAE9|0|0


----------



## EN.MDAHP (21 فبراير 2012)

im alive قال:


> اتفضل يا اخى انا كمان اتعرضت لنفس موقفك حملت جميع الاجزاء الا الجزء الخامس وبعد بحث وعناء 4 ايام على النت وجدت هذا الموقع وفية جميع الينكات وعلى رابيد شير
> 
> http://filecrop.com/search.php?w=de...ze_i=0&size_f=100000000&engine_r=1&engine_h=1
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خير صديقنا العزيز
:56:​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 فبراير 2012)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> شكرا استاذ خالد جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك
> في انتظار الجديد من الدروس بارك الله فيك



حياك الله اخي الحبيب



rhyat قال:


> انا اشتغل على ألة حديتة اسمها imawop عندما اريد حفظ التصميم لا اجد كود الالة ؟
> كيف استطيع اضافة اكواد جديدة للارت كام ؟
> فى المرفقات صور للالة ولبرنامجها و لامتداد رسومها.



اخي ما هو ال اسم الكود المستخد للماكينة



m.alsayed قال:


> جزاك اللة عنا كل خير



حياك الله اخي الحبيب



en.mdahp قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخونا الحبيب و ارجو ان لا اكون اثقلت عليك من كثرة طلباتي
> وشكرا لك على صبرك معنا



لا يا اخي انت تأمر 
انا في خدمتك



ابوعميره قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونحن فى انتظار المزيد باذن الله
> وارجو ان يوفقك الله فى تصنيع المخرطه.



بارك الله فيك القادم اجمل ان شاء الله



en.mdahp قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخونا خالد
> حبيت استفسر منك عن شئ مهم وهو
> هل برنامج ارت كام يعمل مباشرة على cnc router ام ان هناك برامج وسيطه لتعريف الارت كام بالماكينه
> ...




طبعا يا اخي برنامج الارت كام هو برنامج تصميم رسومات فقط
اما برنامج ماك 3هو برنامج تشغيل الماكينة وهو برنامج رائع جدا


اخوتي الافاضل انا اعتذر عن الانقطاع عنكم لكن يعلم الله 
انني اعني مع حاسوبي هذه الايام ولا استطيع ان اعمل اي درس بسبب المشاكل 
لكن ان شاء الله الحل قريب


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمخ الله وبركاته

اخوتي الافاضل درس اليوم لقد عملت من اجل الاخ  im alive
وطبع حتى نستفيد اكثر 
الشرح تنفيذ 3d
حتى الاخراج للماكينة

ارجو الدعاء لي ولوالدي

اخوكم خالد الاقرع

http://www.4shared.com/rar/nRhyqL0c/15_online.html
​


----------



## im alive (24 فبراير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمخ الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوتي الافاضل درس اليوم لقد عملت من اجل الاخ  im alive
> وطبع حتى نستفيد اكثر
> ...




الف الف الف شكر 

بس ممكن حضرتك تراجع رابط التحميل عشان مش راضى يحمل فية خطاء 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 فبراير 2012)

im alive قال:


> الف الف الف شكر
> 
> بس ممكن حضرتك تراجع رابط التحميل عشان مش راضى يحمل فية خطاء
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا




شاهد الان اخي


----------



## eng1_romy (24 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم مجهود رائع الى الامام


----------



## النجار2 (24 فبراير 2012)

اخونا خالد جزاكم الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخ خالد معرفتى بالارت كام ضعيفة جدا تكاد تكون منعدمة لكن ارى ان حضرتك شرحت شئ غير ما سأل عنه اخونا im alive ففى البداية حضرتك شرحت ازاى يعمل منحنى اولا ثم نفذت الحفر عليه بعد ان اصبح قوس
لكن حضرتك عملت الخشب منحنى ونفذت الحفر الاخير على شئ مستوى حتى انك لما دورت العمل يمينا ويسارا بان واضح جدا انه على عمل مستوى "flat" لا اعلم هذا ما اراد اخونا im alive ام انا مخطئ لكن اظن ان العمل لن يخرج كما فى الصورة التى ادرجها والله اعلم


----------



## محمد وعد (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك انت انسان مبدع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## im alive (24 فبراير 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> اخونا خالد جزاكم الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخ خالد معرفتى بالارت كام ضعيفة جدا تكاد تكون منعدمة لكن ارى ان حضرتك شرحت شئ غير ما سأل عنه اخونا im alive ففى البداية حضرتك شرحت ازاى يعمل منحنى اولا ثم نفذت الحفر عليه بعد ان اصبح قوس
> لكن حضرتك عملت الخشب منحنى ونفذت الحفر الاخير على شئ مستوى حتى انك لما دورت العمل يمينا ويسارا بان واضح جدا انه على عمل مستوى "flat" لا اعلم هذا ما اراد اخونا im alive ام انا مخطئ لكن اظن ان العمل لن يخرج كما فى الصورة التى ادرجها والله اعلم



بالظبط كدة انا كنت عاوز الحفر على القوس 

لكن فى الشرح الحفر على سطح عدل ( مستوى )


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 فبراير 2012)

eng1_romy قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم مجهود رائع الى الامام



حياك الله اخي



النجار2 قال:


> اخونا خالد جزاكم الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخ خالد معرفتى بالارت كام ضعيفة جدا تكاد تكون منعدمة لكن ارى ان حضرتك شرحت شئ غير ما سأل عنه اخونا im alive ففى البداية حضرتك شرحت ازاى يعمل منحنى اولا ثم نفذت الحفر عليه بعد ان اصبح قوس
> لكن حضرتك عملت الخشب منحنى ونفذت الحفر الاخير على شئ مستوى حتى انك لما دورت العمل يمينا ويسارا بان واضح جدا انه على عمل مستوى "flat" لا اعلم هذا ما اراد اخونا im alive ام انا مخطئ لكن اظن ان العمل لن يخرج كما فى الصورة التى ادرجها والله اعلم



نعم يا اخي كلامك صحيح
لكن اود ان الفت نظرك الى شيء مهم 
التطبيق افضل من الدراسة 
وانا رجل اطبق والخبر في هيك مواضيع لها دور
ليس هناك اي فرق عندما وضعت سطح مستوي يتم تطبيق الرسم على الشكل السابق كما
يريد الاخ الحبيب
وان شاء الله سوف يفرح
اما يا اخي على كلامك في سرعة التعلم 
صدقني الذي يعطيك دورة بفلوس لن يعطيك خباية البرنامج
وانا لا اريد مال ولا اي شيء سوى الدعاء لي فقط



محمد وعد قال:


> شكرا لك انت انسان مبدع جزاك الله كل خير



نورت اخي الحبيب


im alive قال:


> بالظبط كدة انا كنت عاوز الحفر على القوس
> 
> لكن فى الشرح الحفر على سطح عدل ( مستوى )




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
توكل على الله يا غالي وسوف تنجح


----------



## النجار2 (24 فبراير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> حياك الله اخي
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اخ خالد يعلم الله كم احترمك ولم اقصد ابدا ان انقص من شأنك وكنت اتحدث مع عبدالله منذ دقائق ويعلم الله وحده ماذا قلت فى شأنك جزاك الله خير غفر الله لك ولوالديك ورزقك الذرية الصالحة وجعلهم قرة عين لك وزادك من علمه ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وجعل الجنة مثواك ورسول الله شفيعك والحور زوجاتك والكوثر شرابك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 فبراير 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> اخ خالد يعلم الله كم احترمك ولم اقصد ابدا ان انقص من شأنك وكنت اتحدث مع عبدالله منذ دقائق ويعلم الله وحده ماذا قلت فى شأنك جزاك الله خير غفر الله لك ولوالديك ورزقك الذرية الصالحة وجعلهم قرة عين لك وزادك من علمه ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وجعل الجنة مثواك ورسول الله شفيعك والحور زوجاتك والكوثر شرابك




بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
وضدقني انا لم اقصد شيء لكن كل ما هو انني اريد ان اقول لك 
التجربة شيء اخر صدقني


----------



## ُEng.khaled (25 فبراير 2012)

اخى الفاضل خالد الاقرع هل من الممكن ان تشرح لنا كيف انك قمت بعمل برنامج الحفر مسطح على الارت كام فكيف ستقوم الماكينه بتنفيذه على قطعة الخشب المثبته على الماكينه التى اصبح شكلها كيرف 
انا لا اشكك فى المعلومه ولكنى اتمنى ان افهم حتى يتسنى لى استخدام الفكره فى اى تطبيق اخر
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 فبراير 2012)

ُeng.khaled قال:


> اخى الفاضل خالد الاقرع هل من الممكن ان تشرح لنا كيف انك قمت بعمل برنامج الحفر مسطح على الارت كام فكيف ستقوم الماكينه بتنفيذه على قطعة الخشب المثبته على الماكينه التى اصبح شكلها كيرف
> انا لا اشكك فى المعلومه ولكنى اتمنى ان افهم حتى يتسنى لى استخدام الفكره فى اى تطبيق اخر
> ولك جزيل الشكر


اهلااخي خالد

كلامك صحيح 

انا اليوم جربت الطريقة وكان خطأ
السبب عندما عملت الشكل الثاني المسطح لم يطبق بالشكل الصحيح
وكان الخطأ كتالي
لزم عندما عملت الشكل الثاني وهو الحفر كان لابد من عمل نسخ ريلف
ولصق على الشكل الاول
وبعد ان عملت ذلك نجحت
لكن يجب ان يكون الكيرف غير ضيق 

واعتذر من اخي عبدالله


----------



## ُEng.khaled (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ خالد وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وبانتظار درسك الجديد عندما تجد الوقت المناسب ان شاء الله


----------



## mhallak (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الله يعطيك العافية يا أستاذ خالد على الجهد الجبار الذي تبذله و جعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك و غفر الله لك و لوالديك

بالنسبة لآخر درس و الذي رابطه هو
http://www.4shared.com/rar/nRhyqL0c/15_online.html
لم أتمكن من تحميل الملف و اعطاني رسالة ارتباط ملف غير صالح
يمكن أن تكون المشكلة من الموقع و ذلك لتكرر المشكلة معي مع موقع www.4shared.com
لأكثر من ملف في مواقع مختلفة
أما بالنسبة للملفات على الـ midiafire فان التحميل منه هو الأفضل
أتمنى عليكم ان كان من الممكن رفع الملف الآخير عليه 
و لكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان​


----------



## EN.MDAHP (29 فبراير 2012)

اخي العزيز خالد بعد تحميل*art cam jewel smith كاملا من الملفات المضغوطة الثمانية قمت بفك الضغط و عملset up لكن البرنامج طلب مني مرة اخرى دونجل و لا ادري ماذا افعل فهل من الممكن ان تفيدني جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 فبراير 2012)

mhallak قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية يا أستاذ خالد على الجهد الجبار الذي تبذله و جعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك و غفر الله لك و لوالديك
> 
> ...



ان شاء الله سوف اقوم برفعه




EN.MDAHP قال:


> اخي العزيز خالد بعد تحميل*art cam jewel smith كاملا من الملفات المضغوطة الثمانية قمت بفك الضغط و عملset up لكن البرنامج طلب مني مرة اخرى دونجل و لا ادري ماذا افعل فهل من الممكن ان تفيدني جزاك الله خيرا
> *




اخي العزيز 

افتح الملف MAGNiTUDE الموجد في الملف الاصلي للبرنامج
وانسخ الملفات الموجود به وانقلها الى البرنامج 
ضعها في ملف Exec
ومبروك عليك البرنامج


----------



## rhyat (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .
استاد خالد اجد تصاميم بامتداد art او rlf . واريد تطبيقها فى الماكينة .لكنها تكون بشكل لا يسمح لى بالتعديل عليها . 
هل ممكن ان تشرح لى طريقة التعديل على التصاميم التى تكون جاهزة بالامتدادات السابقة.


----------



## خالد الاقرع (29 فبراير 2012)

rhyat قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .
> استاد خالد اجد تصاميم بامتداد art او rlf . واريد تطبيقها فى الماكينة .لكنها تكون بشكل لا يسمح لى بالتعديل عليها .
> هل ممكن ان تشرح لى طريقة التعديل على التصاميم التى تكون جاهزة بالامتدادات السابقة.



طبعا يا اخي تستطيع التعديل عليها بكل سهوله
دبل كلك على الشكل الذي بامتداد art او rlf ويفتح بدون اي مشاكل وبعدها عدل كما تريد

طبعا يجب ان تكون مصممة artcam


----------



## mhallak (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا جزيلا أستاذ خالد على التعاون
أعانك الله علينا و عوضك الخير عما تقدمه من علم قيم و جعله في ميزان حسناتك

الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## ali araby (1 مارس 2012)

الأخ خالد الأقرع 
أتابعك من البداية و أكاد أجزم أنك عبقري
جعله الله في ميزان حساناتك و رزقك الله زرية صالحة تعينك علي الخير


----------



## EN.MDAHP (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 مارس 2012)

mhallak قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> شكرا جزيلا أستاذ خالد على التعاون
> أعانك الله علينا و عوضك الخير عما تقدمه من علم قيم و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
> ...



وعليكم السلام وحمه الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي



ali araby قال:


> الأخ خالد الأقرع
> أتابعك من البداية و أكاد أجزم أنك عبقري
> جعله الله في ميزان حساناتك و رزقك الله زرية صالحة تعينك علي الخير



اللهم امين



en.mdahp قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



الحمد لله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الاخوه الافاضل درس اليوم هو كيفية 
عمل كيرف لشكل معمول سابقا مع الاحتفاظ 
بدقه الشكل

من اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع


لا تنسوني من دعواتكم
 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Ky_oOcMy/16_online.html
​


----------



## rhyat (1 مارس 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> طبعا يا اخي تستطيع التعديل عليها بكل سهوله
> دبل كلك على الشكل الذي بامتداد art او rlf ويفتح بدون اي مشاكل وبعدها عدل كما تريد
> 
> طبعا يجب ان تكون مصممة artcam



اقصد انها تكون على شكل صورة .ولا استطيع ابدا التعديل عليها.شاهد الصورة حتى تفهم قصدى.


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 مارس 2012)

rhyat قال:


> اقصد انها تكون على شكل صورة .ولا استطيع ابدا التعديل عليها.شاهد الصورة حتى تفهم قصدى.




ابعث لي


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (1 مارس 2012)

اخي خالد جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك وابقاه الله في ميزان حسناتك بالسرور الذي ادخلته علي كل مسلم تعلم من موضوعك وعلي صبرك وتحملك للاعضاء


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 مارس 2012)

اسامة ابراهيم تونى قال:


> اخي خالد جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك وابقاه الله في ميزان حسناتك بالسرور الذي ادخلته علي كل مسلم تعلم من موضوعك وعلي صبرك وتحملك للاعضاء




انا في خدمتكم اخي اسامة


----------



## الزير911 (4 مارس 2012)

تسلم الف شششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## hamada.. (4 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد ويجعلو في ميزان حسناتك مجهود رائع منك اخي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (4 مارس 2012)

الزير911 قال:


> تسلم الف شششششششششششششششششكر



اهلا اخي نورت



hamada.. قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي خالد ويجعلو في ميزان حسناتك مجهود رائع منك اخي



الله يقبل منك


----------



## mhmadsedra (5 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم أخ خالد *

*جزاك الله خير .. والف شكر لك*

*معك بكل خطوة ان شاء الله *

*اخوك محمد ابراهيم*


----------



## خالد الاقرع (6 مارس 2012)

mhmadsedra قال:


> *السلام عليكم أخ خالد *
> 
> *جزاك الله خير .. والف شكر لك*
> 
> ...



حياك الله اخي محمد نورت يا غالي


----------



## alaa22188 (9 مارس 2012)

عمل ممتاز اخ خالد 
لي عندك طلب وهو ان تشرح لنا كيفية حفر قطعة عمل علي مرحلتين ببنطة كبيرة لتقريب العمل ثم بنطة صغيرة لتوضيح الملامح النهائية لنفس قطعة العمل وذلك في النحت علي الخشب .


----------



## خالد الاقرع (11 مارس 2012)

alaa22188 قال:


> عمل ممتاز اخ خالد
> لي عندك طلب وهو ان تشرح لنا كيفية حفر قطعة عمل علي مرحلتين ببنطة كبيرة لتقريب العمل ثم بنطة صغيرة لتوضيح الملامح النهائية لنفس قطعة العمل وذلك في النحت علي الخشب .




ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الافاضل

شرح اليوم جميل ومطلوب 
وهو كيفية تنفيد عمل كامل 3D

وان شاء الله ينال رضاكم

كل ما هو مطلوب الدعاء لي ولوالدي 

اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع


http://www.4shared.com/rar/VC3j2Sx7/17_online.html


​


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
والله أنك لفنان وعندك ذوق مبدع بأعمالك :63:.بارك الله فيك 
شكرا


----------



## mhallak (12 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية أستاذ خالد
أود السؤال عن المكتبة vector library الموجودة في الدرس الرابع هل هي موجودة ضمن مجلدات البرنامج أم تتم اضافتها بشكل منفصل و اذا كانت منفصلة كيف يمكنني الحصول عليها 

و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## samy_m21 (12 مارس 2012)

*استاذ خالد
اشكرك كثيرا على مجهودك الرائع وشرحك البسيط والوافي في نفس الوقت
عندي سؤال
بعد ان نزلت مكتبة الاشكال لاضافتها للبرنامج وبعد فك الضغط عن الملف اتبعت الخطوات التي بالدرس لكن لم تتم عملية استيراد الاشكال ولاحظت ان السبب ان ملفات المكتبة بامتداد دي جي كى ووجدت عندي بعض الملفات بامتداد دي اكس اف وهذه الملفات قبل البرنامج التعامل معها وتمت عملية الاستيراد
سؤالي كيف يمكنني استيرادها ؟ هل لابد من تحويل الامتدادات ؟ وكيف ؟
ام انه يوجد اجراء اخر
*​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (12 مارس 2012)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> والله أنك لفنان وعندك ذوق مبدع بأعمالك :63:.بارك الله فيك
> شكرا



نورت اخي العزيز وشكر لك على الاطراء



mhallak قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية أستاذ خالد
> أود السؤال عن المكتبة vector library الموجودة في الدرس الرابع هل هي موجودة ضمن مجلدات البرنامج أم تتم اضافتها بشكل منفصل و اذا كانت منفصلة كيف يمكنني الحصول عليها
> 
> و بارك الله فيك​



اهلا اخي
هو الصحيح يجب ان تزل مع البرنامج
ولكن اذا لم تكن موجود لديك يمكنك رفعها 
وهي موجود في احد المشاركات في الدورة



samy_m21 قال:


> *استاذ خالد
> اشكرك كثيرا على مجهودك الرائع وشرحك البسيط والوافي في نفس الوقت
> عندي سؤال
> بعد ان نزلت مكتبة الاشكال لاضافتها للبرنامج وبعد فك الضغط عن الملف اتبعت الخطوات التي بالدرس لكن لم تتم عملية استيراد الاشكال ولاحظت ان السبب ان ملفات المكتبة بامتداد دي جي كى ووجدت عندي بعض الملفات بامتداد دي اكس اف وهذه الملفات قبل البرنامج التعامل معها وتمت عملية الاستيراد
> ...




حياك الله اخي
اخي العزيز الاشكال لا تستورد يجب عليك ان تفتحها من خلال مكانها واذا لم تكن موجوده يجب تحميلها من نفس المكان
ويوجد شرح بخصوص طريقة تحميل الاشكال
موجود بالدورة يمكنك البحث وسوف تجده ان شاء الله
واي سؤال انا موجود


----------



## samy_m21 (13 مارس 2012)

*الاخ خالد
قد اكون اخطأت في التعبير بجملة استيراد الاشكال اقول تركيب المكتبة او اضافة المكتبة للبرنامج او تحميلها
المهم كما اوضحت لك انني نزلت المكتبة من مشاركتك ونفذت كل الخطوات
المشكلة تكمن في الامتدادات
اذا تكرمت بقرائة استفساري السابق مرة اخرى سوف تعرف ما كنت اقصده
*


خالد الاقرع قال:


> نورت اخي العزيز وشكر لك على الاطراء
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (13 مارس 2012)

samy_m21 قال:


> *الاخ خالد
> قد اكون اخطأت في التعبير بجملة استيراد الاشكال اقول تركيب المكتبة او اضافة المكتبة للبرنامج او تحميلها
> المهم كما اوضحت لك انني نزلت المكتبة من مشاركتك ونفذت كل الخطوات
> المشكلة تكمن في الامتدادات
> ...



اخي الحبيب صيغة الاشكال dgk


----------



## islam88elshaer (13 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
أنا أخوك اسلام الشاعر من مصر (المنوفية)

استطعت بفضل الله التسجيل في المنتدى وبصعوبة نظرا لقلة خبرتي في التعامل مع المنتديات
ولكنني سجلت لأتمكن خصيصا من المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الرائع

ليس فقط لأني حاولت كثيرا التعامل مع البرنامج أو البحث عن الشروح ولكن دون جدوي
وليس لأنني أسعى لتصنيع ماكينة cnc منذ فترة بالتعاون مع زملائي بالكلية
وكان من الممكن أن أحمل الدروس وأمضي دون مشاركة ولكني أستحي من ذلك

ولذلك سجلت خصيصا لأتمكن من شكرك فمن لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله
فقد أخجلنا سخاءك وتواضعك وحلمك وصبرك مع اخوانك

ولا أجد أفضل من قوله تعالى *{ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان}
*
وحيث لا أستطيع مكافئتك على ما قدمت لى ولإخوانك أدعوا الله أن يكافئك بنفسه فهو خير مجازي

لك أرق وأسمى وأرفع التحيات محملة إليك من أهل مصر ... بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير وحفظ الله والديك وأهلك أجمعين​


----------



## samy_m21 (14 مارس 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> اخي الحبيب صيغة الاشكال dgk



*استاذ خالد
شكرا على اسلوبك الرقيق في الرد
يبدوا اني لم استطع توصيل استفساري لك بشكل واضح
اخي الكريم انت على حق ان الاشكال بصيغة dgk
وهذا ما لاحظتة وقلته لك في استفساري
يا اخي المشكله هي انه عند اتباع الخطوات عندما اصل - من داخل البرنامج طبعا - للمجلد الذي به الاشكال لايتعامل معه البرنامج ويعتبره ليس به اي ملفات وذلك لان امتدادات الملفات كما قلت dgk
ولكن ولانني عندي مجلد اخر به بعض الاشكال بامتداد dxf 
يتعامل البرنامج مع هذا الامتداد ويضيف الملفات بدون مشكلة
في النهاية هل مطلوب تحويل صيغة الملفات الى dxf
ام انه توجد طريقة اخرى للتعامل مع صيغة dgk
اتمنى ان اكون في هذه المره اوضحت استفساري
شكرا لك
*


----------



## خالد الاقرع (14 مارس 2012)

islam88elshaer قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *
> أنا أخوك اسلام الشاعر من مصر (المنوفية)
> 
> ...



اخي اسلام 
جزاك الله كل خير على كلامك الطيبة يا طيب
انتم يا اهل مصر احبابنا واخواننا في الله



samy_m21 قال:


> *استاذ خالد
> شكرا على اسلوبك الرقيق في الرد
> يبدوا اني لم استطع توصيل استفساري لك بشكل واضح
> اخي الكريم انت على حق ان الاشكال بصيغة dgk
> ...



اخي الحبيب
المشكلة هي كتالي
يبدو ان النسخة التي عندك لا تقبل وغيرمهيئه لهذا النوع
لكن اريد ان انصحك استخدم النسخة 2008 فهي كاملة 
وايضا يتوفر بها كل الموصفات التي ممكن تحتاجها
هذه نصيحتي لك

؟ ما هي النسخة التي عندك


----------



## samy_m21 (14 مارس 2012)

*نسختي هي
ArtCAM Pro 9
اذا كانت نسخة 2008 افضل ارجوا ارشادي كيف احصل عليها بحيث تكون كامله
كما ارجوا معرفة الفرق بين النسختين ان امكن
*​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (14 مارس 2012)

samy_m21 قال:


> *نسختي هي
> ArtCAM Pro 9
> اذا كانت نسخة 2008 افضل ارجوا ارشادي كيف احصل عليها بحيث تكون كامله
> كما ارجوا معرفة الفرق بين النسختين ان امكن
> *​



اخي العزيز
النسخة 2008 موجود في الملتقى اكتب الاسم في البحث وسوف تجدها
اما الفرق فيوجد فرق كثير وانا استخدمها منذ فترة ولا يوجد عندي اي نوع من المشاكل
لهذا انا نصحتك بها


----------



## mhmadsedra (16 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخ خالد 

درس رائع جزاك الله عنا كل خير 

اخ خالد ارجوا منك اضافة ايميلي في مسنجرك للتواصل

mhmadsedra آت هوتميل دوت كوم*


----------



## خالد الاقرع (16 مارس 2012)

mhmadsedra قال:


> *السلام عليكم اخ خالد
> 
> درس رائع جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> 
> ...




اهلا اخي انا لا استخدم الا الفيس بوك 
وهذا عنواني
http://www.facebook.com/khaled.aqra


----------



## mhmadsedra (17 مارس 2012)

*تمام اخي خالد بعثتلك طلب صداقة على الفيس بوك

ارجوا الموافقة وشكرا على تعبك معنا وجزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## Mark 10000 (19 مارس 2012)

الف شكر لك اخ خالد على وقتك الذى تعطيه لكل طالب علم والذى يقدر تعب الناس اكيد تعب اكثر منهم ف الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه 
لى سوال انا باستخدم اتوكاد لرسم الاشكال ولكن عند اصدار الرسم الى الاركت كام يحول الخطوط المنحنيه الى شبه مستقيمه فكيف استطيع حفظ الرسم دون تغيره وشكرا


----------



## عالم التقني (20 مارس 2012)

اخي الحبيب بارك الله لك ولمجهودك الكبير 

وشكرا لك على هذا العمل الجميل.

لكن اخي واجهتني مشكلة بتحميل الدرس 6 في صفحة 6 والبرنامج المرفق ايضا
والدرس 8 صفحة 9
وا درس عن كيفية تحويل شكل من برنامج الكوريل الى الارت كام صفحة 18

ودرس 15 صفحة 23
ودرس 16 صفحة 24
ودرس 17 صفحة 25

اي اخي بختصار كل الدروس التي قمت انت بتحميلها على موقع 
*4shared واجهتني مشكلة بتحميل وهي يجب ان اكون مسجل فيه!!!!
*


اتمنى منك المساعدة بتحميل هذه الدروس المذكورة وبارك الله لك


----------



## المرادى (21 مارس 2012)

الاخ خالد 
نتابعك باشتياق لعلمك ونفعك به يوم الدين ان شاء الله
لا تتاخر علينا به فاننا كارض عطشى تسقيها بمائك سيدى
ننتظرك بجديدك ودروس جديده نستفيد منها
جلعها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المرادى (21 مارس 2012)

لى استفسار ورجاء ان يكون درسكم القادم عن

كيفية استخدام اكثر من ريشه ( بنطه) لتصميم

فهذا يحيرنى كثيرا 

نرجوا الافاده بدرس من حضرتك فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## tefa4m (21 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجارى التحميل
:55:


----------



## خالد الاقرع (21 مارس 2012)

Mark 10000 قال:


> الف شكر لك اخ خالد على وقتك الذى تعطيه لكل طالب علم والذى يقدر تعب الناس اكيد تعب اكثر منهم ف الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه
> لى سوال انا باستخدم اتوكاد لرسم الاشكال ولكن عند اصدار الرسم الى الاركت كام يحول الخطوط المنحنيه الى شبه مستقيمه فكيف استطيع حفظ الرسم دون تغيره وشكرا



اهلا اخي
ما هي صيغة الرسمة التي تصدرها الى الارت كام




راية الحماس قال:


> اخي الحبيب بارك الله لك ولمجهودك الكبير
> 
> وشكرا لك على هذا العمل الجميل.
> 
> ...



والله يا اخي لا اعلم السبب 
طيب انت سجل في هذا الموقع ورد لي ما حدث معك لو سمحت


المرادى قال:


> الاخ خالد
> نتابعك باشتياق لعلمك ونفعك به يوم الدين ان شاء الله
> لا تتاخر علينا به فاننا كارض عطشى تسقيها بمائك سيدى
> ننتظرك بجديدك ودروس جديده نستفيد منها
> جلعها الله فى ميزان حسناتك



حياك الله اخي ابشر غذا ان شاء الله سوف اضع لكم شرح جديد


المرادى قال:


> لى استفسار ورجاء ان يكون درسكم القادم عن
> 
> كيفية استخدام اكثر من ريشه ( بنطه) لتصميم
> 
> ...



لا تهتم ولا تحتار ابشر غذا سوف اضع لكم درس جديدة ان شاء الله



tefa4m قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجارى التحميل
> :55:




الله يبارك في عمرك


----------



## يحيى يحيى (21 مارس 2012)

*اخي خالد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة **عندي عدة اسئلة ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للاجابة عنها *​*كيفية استخدام اكثر من ريشه ( بنطه) لتصميم واحد*
*كيف اقطع شكل معين بمعنى انني اعمل مجسم ثلاثي الابعاد بافتراض ان ابعاد المجسم هي 3 امتار طول، في 3 امتار عرض ، 3 امتار ارتفاع . اكيد المكنة الي تنفذ هذا الشغل صعبة الحصول عليها . ولكن لو تم تقطيع المجسم بعد اتمام رسمة الى اجزاء . وتنفيذ هذا المجسم على مراحل في صورة اجزاء لها ابعاد صغيرة ثم يتم تجميعها *​*السؤال هنا كيف يتم تقطيع المجسم ما بعد اتمام رسمة *​*
سؤال اخر من فضلك كيف اعمل ريسيز او اعادة تحديد ابعاد شكل بالفعل مرسوم وموجود بمعنى (شكل بالفعل ابعادة 150 سنتيميتر نريد اعادة تنفيذ نفس الشكل لكن بمقاسات مختلفة واحد متر مثلا ثم نصف متر )
**
وسؤال اخير من فضلك بفرض ان عندي لوح **طول ** 240 سنتيمتر في **عرض** 140 . ونريد تقطيع شكال كثيرة وصغيرة منة . كيف اجعل البرنامج يعيد ترتيب الاشكال في اللوح بحيث يتم التقطيع باقل تهدير في الخشب*
*
معلش انا اسف اسئله كتيرة ولكن عشمنا في الله كبير ان يعينك على حلها *:77:​*اخي العزيز خالد كل كلمات الشكر لا تكفي حقك علينا حفظك الله ودمت فخرا وذخرا للمسلمين وجزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (22 مارس 2012)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> *اخي خالد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة **عندي عدة اسئلة ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للاجابة عنها *​*كيفية استخدام اكثر من ريشه ( بنطه) لتصميم واحد*
> *كيف اقطع شكل معين بمعنى انني اعمل مجسم ثلاثي الابعاد بافتراض ان ابعاد المجسم هي 3 امتار طول، في 3 امتار عرض ، 3 امتار ارتفاع . اكيد المكنة الي تنفذ هذا الشغل صعبة الحصول عليها . ولكن لو تم تقطيع المجسم بعد اتمام رسمة الى اجزاء . وتنفيذ هذا المجسم على مراحل في صورة اجزاء لها ابعاد صغيرة ثم يتم تجميعها *​*السؤال هنا كيف يتم تقطيع المجسم ما بعد اتمام رسمة *​*
> سؤال اخر من فضلك كيف اعمل ريسيز او اعادة تحديد ابعاد شكل بالفعل مرسوم وموجود بمعنى (شكل بالفعل ابعادة 150 سنتيميتر نريد اعادة تنفيذ نفس الشكل لكن بمقاسات مختلفة واحد متر مثلا ثم نصف متر )
> **
> ...



*اخي خالد وانا ايضا شغلتني هذه الاسئلة كثيراً وانتظر منذ البداية ورودها في الدروس بناء على تعليماتك بالانتظار فارجو الا تنساها وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 مارس 2012)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> *اخي خالد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة **عندي عدة اسئلة ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للاجابة عنها *​*كيفية استخدام اكثر من ريشه ( بنطه) لتصميم واحد*
> *كيف اقطع شكل معين بمعنى انني اعمل مجسم ثلاثي الابعاد بافتراض ان ابعاد المجسم هي 3 امتار طول، في 3 امتار عرض ، 3 امتار ارتفاع . اكيد المكنة الي تنفذ هذا الشغل صعبة الحصول عليها . ولكن لو تم تقطيع المجسم بعد اتمام رسمة الى اجزاء . وتنفيذ هذا المجسم على مراحل في صورة اجزاء لها ابعاد صغيرة ثم يتم تجميعها *​*السؤال هنا كيف يتم تقطيع المجسم ما بعد اتمام رسمة *​*
> سؤال اخر من فضلك كيف اعمل ريسيز او اعادة تحديد ابعاد شكل بالفعل مرسوم وموجود بمعنى (شكل بالفعل ابعادة 150 سنتيميتر نريد اعادة تنفيذ نفس الشكل لكن بمقاسات مختلفة واحد متر مثلا ثم نصف متر )
> **
> ...



حياك الله اخي 
انا في خدمتك لا يوجد اي ازعاج نهائيا
انت تطلب مني ذكر هذا الامور لكن لن ينفع الشرح بالكتابة 
السبب لن تصل الفكرة بسهولة لكنني ان شاء سوف اعمل لك شرح عن كل سؤال حتى يتسنى لك تطبيق ما ترغب به
وكبداية هذا الدرس الاولى لسؤلك الاولى


أبوعبدالله قال:


> *اخي خالد وانا ايضا شغلتني هذه الاسئلة كثيراً وانتظر منذ البداية ورودها في الدروس بناء على تعليماتك بالانتظار فارجو الا تنساها وبارك الله فيك*



اهلا اخي ابو عبد الله ابشر بالخير يا غالي
ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الاخوة الافاضل 
شرح اليوم كيف نستخدم اكثر من ريشة في شكل واحدة

وطبعا هذا الشرح هو مجرد تطبيق لكن يمكنكم انتم ان تختارو ما ترغبون به 
ارجو من الله التوفيق للجميع

لا تنسوني من دعواتكم اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع




http://www.mediafire.com/?8ly5fix5l326q2x​


----------



## يحيى يحيى (22 مارس 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> حياك الله اخي
> انا في خدمتك لا يوجد اي ازعاج نهائيا
> انت تطلب مني ذكر هذا الامور لكن لن ينفع الشرح بالكتابة
> السبب لن تصل الفكرة بسهولة لكنني ان شاء سوف اعمل لك شرح عن كل سؤال حتى يتسنى لك تطبيق ما ترغب به
> ...


----------



## eng_wmw (24 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

*سلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا على نشر العلم 
لكن عندى مشكله فى التحميل من سيرفر الفور شير 

لو امكن اعادة رفع جميع الدروس على الميديا فاير ولكم جزييييل الشكر*


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي خالد وفي انتظار البقية وارجو ان تشمل تركيز على الاحداثيات في نافذة
Set Model Size 
كذلك نافذة
Material Setup


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مارس 2012)

اقصد العوامل التي في الصور


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 مارس 2012)

eng_wmw قال:


> *سلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا على نشر العلم
> لكن عندى مشكله فى التحميل من سيرفر الفور شير
> 
> لو امكن اعادة رفع جميع الدروس على الميديا فاير ولكم جزييييل الشكر*



حياك الله اخي
اتمنى من الاخوة الذي حمل الدروس ان يرفعها للاخوة لنني اعاني مع النت هذه الايام
ارجو من الاخوه مساعدت اخوانهم في هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا



أبوعبدالله قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً اخي خالد وفي انتظار البقية وارجو ان تشمل تركيز على الاحداثيات في نافذة
> Set Model Size
> كذلك نافذة
> Material Setup
> ...




اخي ابو عبد الله 
انا تركت هذه الامور لكم حتى تستطيع تحديد ما ترغب به
لكن اذا لم تستطيع ان تحدد ما ترغب به انا على استعداد 
ان اشرحها


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مارس 2012)

*شكرا اخي الفاضل على اهتمامك ...
انا اريد توضيح لمعنى الـ Parameters وتأثيرها لانها ممكن تؤدي لنتائج اتلافية 
على سبيل المثال انا اليوم ظهر معي مشكلتين نتيجة خطأ في نقطة الاصل الموجودة في Set Model Size فقامت الماكينة بالعمل خارج نطاقها لكن المشكلة التانية مازلت ابحث لها عن حل وهي ان هناك offset حوالي 12 مم في المحور Z فتوقعت ان تكون المشكلة من الـ offset الموجود في نافذة الـ Material Setup لكني لا اعرف معناها جيداً فاتمنى ان تستوفيها وشكرا لسعة صدرك ... ولا تنسى خير الناس انفعهم للناس ... جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك ... *


----------



## mhmadsedra (24 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله الف خير اخ خالد وشكرا على تعبك 

وبعد ازنك اخي خالد حابب اجاوب الاخ على سؤال الطول والعرض والارتفاع بالامتار

اخي العزيز في حال انتهائك من العمل يجب عليك تقطيع العمل لشرائح حسب الارتفاع 

لديك على الـ z وتقوم بحفر كل شريحة على حدى وفي نهاية المطاف

تقوم بجمع الشرائح مع بعض لتحصل على النتيجة المطلوبة

وبالنسبة لعمل الشرائح اظن ان الجميع يعرفون الطريقة 

حيث انه يوجد مع برنامج الارت كام برنامج صغير مرفق لعمل الشرائح

ودمتم بخير 

اتمنى الا تكون مداخلتي مصدر ازعاج *


----------



## يحيى يحيى (24 مارس 2012)

mhmadsedra قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله الف خير اخ خالد وشكرا على تعبك
> 
> ...


شكرا اخي العزيز على الاهتمام 
ولكن بالفعل انا لا اعرف طريقة التقطيع 
ياريت لو هناك مثال عملي
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (25 مارس 2012)

سؤال للاخ خالد الاقرع الله يجزي الخير ويبارك فيه 
السؤال : كيف بدي اعمل تطبيق على الارتكام بحيث يكون الشغل الاول تخشين بستخدام بنطة حفر معينة والشغل الثاني يكون تنعيم على نفس التمرين او قطعة العمل


----------



## المرادى (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالج 
وجزى جميع الاعضاء عن استفسارتهم خيرا 
فهم يفتحون الابواب للنقاش وعن اساله تجوب بعقولنا جميعا
وخصوصا الحديث مع هذا البرنامج
رزقك الله حسن الجزاء والثواب على ما تفعله لنا من خير ترتجى به وجه الله
دعائى بالتوفيق والسداد دائما


----------



## أبوعبدالله (26 مارس 2012)

*ايها الاخوة الكرام انا اعمل على ماكينة روتر PRATIX N15 ببوست بريسيسور XILOG PLUS وبعد عمل التصميم على الارت كام وحفظ التولباث ، عند تحميل الملف على الماكينة يعطيني هذه الاخطاء فارجو من لديه علم بها فليساعدني




*


----------



## أبوعبدالله (29 مارس 2012)

*الموضوع نام ليه ... ياريت حد يطمنا على الاخ خالد الاقرع
*


----------



## المرادى (30 مارس 2012)

نسال الله ان يكون الاخ خالد بخير واسعد حال

له اكثر من يوم لم يدخل الموضوع ناسال الله له خير ان شاء الله


----------



## miltronique (30 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
أولا كلمة الشكر قليلة عليك وبارك الله يك على مجهودك الذي لم اره إلا اليوم وأعجبني كثيرا أرجو من الله أن يوفقك ويجازيك خير الجزاء
كما أريد أن اسأل عن وحدة القياس التي تظهر على الدروس هي الميلمتر و أنت تقول أنها السنتمتر كيف ذلك؟


----------



## معتوقي (30 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم
نسال الله ان يكون الاخ خالد الاقرع بخير و نتمنى له دوام الصحة و العافية
اين انت يا استاذي الكريم 
الله يحفدك ان شاء الله
**
*


----------



## خالد الاقرع (31 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الاخوة الافاضل انا اعتذر منكم على غيابي 
لكن يعلم الله ظروفي 
ومرضي انا اعاني منذ فترة ولهذا لم ادخل الى الموقع
ولهذا سوف اتغيب بعض الوقت بسبب المرض وعدم قدرتي على الجلوس اما الحاسوب
واشكركم على مشاعركم الطيبة 
وسامحوني على الانقطاع عنكم في هذه الفترة
وعند عودتي سوف اجيبكم على كل استفسارتكم ان شاء الله
لهذا ارجو منكم الدعاء لي 
اخوكم خالد الاقرع​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (31 مارس 2012)

*شفاك الله وعافاك اخانا خالد ... تقوم لنا بالسلامة ان شاء الله*


----------



## ُEng.khaled (1 أبريل 2012)

شفاك الله وعافاك يا اخى ومنتظرين عودتك باتم صحه وعافيه ان شاء الله


----------



## المرادى (1 أبريل 2012)

نسال الله لك اخى خالد العافيه والصحه 
شفاك الله وعافاك


----------



## يحيى يحيى (5 أبريل 2012)

*شفاك الله وعافاك يا اخى*


----------



## samy_m21 (5 أبريل 2012)

*الف الف سلامه عليك
شفاك الله
*


----------



## أبوعبدالله (5 أبريل 2012)

*ما هي آخر اخبار صحتك أخي خالد يا ريت تطمنا عليك ؟*


----------



## معتوقي (6 أبريل 2012)

شفاك الله يا خالد شفاك الله
واتمنى من كل مشارك ان يدعو له بالشفاء العاجل 
امين امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## azmena (7 أبريل 2012)

الله يرفع عنك اخي الحبيب ويشفيك ويجعله طهورا ان شاء الله
كل الامنيات برؤيتك سالما غانما راضيا باذن الله


----------



## حجي صادق النجار (9 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر هل توجد دروس اخرى وجلها الله لك في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## حجي صادق النجار (9 أبريل 2012)

الله يحفظك ويجعل من عملك حسنه جارية


----------



## ahmed1011abid (14 أبريل 2012)

*اللهم شافي وعافي اخونا بالله خالد الاقرع *


----------



## خالد الاقرع (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي بالله على مشاعركم النبيلة
وانا افتخر بان لي اخوة تجمعنا المحبة والاخوة

ولهذا ايها الاخوة تم افتتاح موقعي الجديد حتى اقدم لكم كل ما هو مفيد ان شاء الله 
وسوف يتم تكملت الدورة وشرح صناعة ماكينات cnc بالتفصيل الممله
ويوجود الكثير الكثير ما سوف يفيدكم ان شاء الله

http://www.cncarabs.com/vb/index.php


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
حمد لله على سلامتك وعودة ميمونة وغانمة كما عهدناك,نتمنى النجـــاح للموقع ومزيدا من التميز ان شاء اللـــــه


----------



## المرادى (16 أبريل 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> بارك الله فيكم اخوتي بالله على مشاعركم النبيلة
> وانا افتخر بان لي اخوة تجمعنا المحبة والاخوة
> 
> ولهذا ايها الاخوة تم افتتاح موقعي الجديد حتى اقدم لكم كل ما هو مفيد ان شاء الله
> ...



حمدالله على السلامه والف مبروك سيدى على منتداك الجديد
بارك الله لك فى عمرك برضى الله


----------



## dobal (16 أبريل 2012)

اخى خالد انا اول مره اتابع شرحك المتميز ومجهودك الرائع وادعو الله ان يتم عليك شفائه ويديم عليك الصحه


----------



## خالد الاقرع (17 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الافاضل


الاخوة الافاضل تم وضع شرح جديدة في موقعي ارجو المتابعة
​ http://www.cncarabs.com/vb/index.php​


----------



## mhmadsedra (19 أبريل 2012)

*حمدلله على السلامة أخ خالد .. أجر وعافية ان شاء الله

والف مبروك الموقع ان شاء الله

أخوك محمد ابراهيم*


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد نورت


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الافاضل شرح اليوم كيفية عمل شعار مصورة


http://www.cncarabs.com/vb/showthread.php?p=156#post156 ​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 أبريل 2012)

الاخوة الافاضل تم وضع شرح جديد
وهو كيفية الاستفادة من صورة النت​ http://www.cncarabs.com/vb/index.php​


----------



## chiguer (30 أبريل 2012)

تالسلام عليك اخ خالد اني اتتبع نصائحك للاخوة الكرام فيما يتعلق بلارتكام، لاكنني لااستطيع فتح الدروس والاستفادت منها ،يبدوانه ينصني برنامج ما لفتح هادهالملفات،ارجو ان تدلني على الحل ،... ادعو اللهان يجعلخطواتتكك هاده في ميزان حسناتك،وادامك الله عونا لهاده الامة.


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 مايو 2012)

chiguer قال:


> تالسلام عليك اخ خالد اني اتتبع نصائحك للاخوة الكرام فيما يتعلق بلارتكام، لاكنني لااستطيع فتح الدروس والاستفادت منها ،يبدوانه ينصني برنامج ما لفتح هادهالملفات،ارجو ان تدلني على الحل ،... ادعو اللهان يجعلخطواتتكك هاده في ميزان حسناتك،وادامك الله عونا لهاده الامة.



ملف التشغيل
بالرفقات


----------



## خالد الاقرع (9 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الاخوة الافاضل شرح اليوم هو كيفية عمل ورقة شجر 

من اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع

ورقة الشجر بالمرفقات

ارجو اكمال الشرح للنهاية

هنا
​


----------



## حسن-12 (14 مايو 2012)

باررك الله فيك أخي الكريم .....ووضع مجهودك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## batman735 (1 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ابودحيم (1 يونيو 2012)

الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## رومنس فلسطين (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخ خالد انا اشكرك من كل قلبي وكل ما اقرا موضوعك ادعيلك بي الخير اخوك محمد من فلسطين


----------



## جمال العرب (17 يونيو 2012)

جيد وممتاز


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 يونيو 2012)

تشرفت بمروركم اخوتي الافاضل


----------



## nayefacc (3 يوليو 2012)

سلمت يداكمشكور على الدروس وفقك الله


----------



## أبو بكر السعيد (8 يوليو 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يا سيد خالد


----------



## أبو بكر السعيد (8 يوليو 2012)

الله يسلم ايديك يا سيد خالد على هالدروس...كنت كتير بحاجتهن وانتي الشخص يلي لبالي حاجتي ...الله يجزيك الخير
بس ممكن اعرف مواصفات المكنة يلي بتصنعها؟
انا بدي اشتغل عليها درف مطابخ!!
ممكن تعطيني افضل مواصفات لهاد الشغل والسعر؟
ومشكور كتير والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## خالد الاقرع (8 يوليو 2012)

nayefacc قال:


> سلمت يداك مشكور على الدروس وفقك الله



الشكر لله


أبو بكر السعيد قال:


> الله يعطيك الف عافية يا سيد خالد


الله يعافيك


أبو بكر السعيد قال:


> الله يسلم ايديك يا سيد خالد على هالدروس...كنت كتير بحاجتهن وانتي الشخص يلي لبالي حاجتي ...الله يجزيك الخير
> بس ممكن اعرف مواصفات المكنة يلي بتصنعها؟
> انا بدي اشتغل عليها درف مطابخ!!
> ممكن تعطيني افضل مواصفات لهاد الشغل والسعر؟
> ومشكور كتير والله يعطيك العافية



اخي تم ارسال رسالة لك على الخاص


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

شرح رائع ربنا يوفقك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (30 يوليو 2012)

bersto قال:


> شرح رائع ربنا يوفقك



حياك الله اخي


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (30 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## رضا الرحمن (5 أغسطس 2012)

ما شاء الله انا متابع للصفحة رقم 8 وان شاء الله هكمل
جزاك الله خيرا
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## رضا الرحمن (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس خالد
انا حبيت انزل المكتبة كنت محتاج لنسخه غير اللى عندى
وانت كنت منزلها فعلا فى مشاركة رقم 52 قى الصفحة رقم 6
بعد تحمل الأجزاء
عند فك الضغط يطلب الباسورد لكى يقوم بعملية الفك
ممكن المساعدة


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا خالد
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## prof.shetos (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا أخ خالد وزادك من علمه وفضله وبارك فيك و والديك....جزيل الشكر لك على هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## M.eid1959 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

انا تصفحت المواضيع عن ارت كام فهي جيدة جدا ومفيدة جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله في صحتك وعافيتك انت واهلك الكرام
مع تحيات ابو عماد 
[email protected]


----------



## mustafatel (11 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you very much​


----------



## imar (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ياسرالراوي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز وجازاك خيرا


----------



## ktkoty manmino (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس


----------



## mustafatel (20 نوفمبر 2012)

Thank you very much for it​


----------



## NAIM M (3 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم خالد انا مبتدء في الارت كام و اريد معرفة كيفية استخدامه في cnc plasma ولك مني فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## kbbbk (18 يناير 2013)

:7::7:
عافكم الله شباب من اولكم لأخركم
و بالاخص المهندس خالد 

س - كيف اصل لكلمة المرور لفك الضغط 

لتحميل برنامج ارت كام في صفحة 7


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 فبراير 2013)

اهلا اخوتي الافاضل


----------



## momomid (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاه الله عني خيرا. الأمر جد مهم و شكرا


----------



## kareem khaled (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي احمد (22 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخ خالد 
السلام عليكم 
الدروس على موقعك الخاص محمي والعضوية غير مفعلة ارجو مراجعة هذا الامر ليتسنى لنا متابعة الدروس


----------



## abdoumalek (27 مارس 2013)

استاذ خالد اشتركت فى المنتدى و انتظر موافقة الادارة منذ فترة ولا استطيع التواصل


----------



## rami romuo (6 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ................ ارجو من الله عز وجل ان يجازيك الخير عنا عن مجهوداتك وتعبك في هذا الموضوع الممتاز وارجو من الله ان يكون في صالح اعمالك اخي الكريم


----------



## hard_man22000 (6 أبريل 2013)

هل من الممكن استخدم الديسك (اسطوانة التقطيع ) فى الارت كام


----------



## khaled almajbri (6 أبريل 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## -::محمد::- (18 أبريل 2013)

*أفادك الله مهندس خالد وجعل الله أفادتك لنا في ميزان حسناتك
هناك مشكله أوجهها في فتح الموقع الخاص بك لأكمال الدروس المتبقيه
الرجاء الافاده أو الرجوع الي رفع تلك الدروس علي هذه الصفحه

وفقك الله الي ما يحبه ويرضاه*


----------



## sinumeric (20 أبريل 2013)

الاخ المهندس /خالد اشكرك جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع لقد استفدت منك كثيرا


----------



## aimen1981 (21 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmostfa (21 أبريل 2013)

اخى الحبيب ليست المشاهدة هى دليل وصول الفضل ولكن الله واسع عليم وثوابك عند الله اكبر من سطور تكتب في موضوع حتى لو لم تشكر الناس فثوابك احتسب عند الله والله الموفق


----------



## elmostfa (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا أخ خالد وزادك من علمه وفضله وبارك فيك و والديك ولكن الموقع الخاص بك لا يعمل واخر درس متاح هو الثامن عشر والباقى من خلال الموقع cncarabs.com وهو expired


----------



## aeehm (21 أبريل 2013)

صباح الخير اخي العزيز خالد 
شكرا لك على هذه الدروس المفيده 
اتمنى لك الموفقيه والنجاح في عملك


----------



## oliverahmed (18 مايو 2013)

thanks alot i will try to learn what you but i hope it will be usefull thanks alot---oliver


----------



## aeehm (10 يونيو 2013)

شكرا عزيزي خالد وسيبقى اسمك خالد في عقل كل من تعلم منك حرفا 
جزاك الله خير جزاء على هذا العطاء


----------



## AHMED3MMM (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا أخ خالد وزادك من علمه وفضله وبارك فيك و والديك....جزيل الشكر لك على هذا المجهود الرائع​


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

رائع


----------



## خالد الاقرع (27 يوليو 2013)

اعتذر اخوتي عن الانقطاع كان لدي ظروف صعبة ان شاء الله سوف اضع بين يديكم كل الدروس التي تكملة للدورة
ان شاء الله خلال يومين:7:


----------



## mkrahmat (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت البركه يا عزيزي الاستاذ خالد 
اخوك محمود الشركسي من الاردن​


----------



## fouadco (27 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير جزاء على هذا العطاء


----------



## alqm (28 أغسطس 2013)

سلام عليكم
مشكور اخي خالد على الشرح الوافي
الله يجزيك كل خير انتا والوالد
الدرس الاخير ما رضي يعطيني التحميل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الاخوة الافاضل 
شرح اليوم كيف نستخدم اكثر من ريشة في شكل واحدة

وطبعا هذا الشرح هو مجرد تطبيق لكن يمكنكم انتم ان تختارو ما ترغبون به 
ارجو من الله التوفيق للجميع

لا تنسوني من دعواتكم اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع




http://www.mediafire.com/?8ly5fix5l326q2x​
*0 [h=6]




 Thumbs Up[/h] None... 

*


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## f_alhaddar (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير الجزاء يا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود التي بذلته


----------



## f_alhaddar (15 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم
مشكور اخي خالد على الشرح الوافي
الله يجزيك كل خير انتا والوالد
الدرس الاخير ما رضي يعطيني التحميل


----------



## alialixxx (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير​


----------



## alialixxx (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*أفادك الله مهندس خالد وجعل الله أفادتك لنا في ميزان حسناتك
هناك مشكله في الموقع الخاص بك لأكمال الدروس المتبقيه
الرجاء رفع تلك الدروس علي هذه الصفحه

وفقك الله الي ما يحبه ويرضاه*


----------



## ahmyyan (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*بارك الله فيك يا استاذ خالد*

استاذ خالد الله يحفظلك اهلك الدرس الاخير الميديا فير برسل انو انتهت الصلاحيه ولمن عملت الموقع الخاص مافي ولا درس شغال الله يحفظك عديلنا اياهن وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedkhl (11 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله لك و زادك من فضله


----------



## 7amdi-css (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي خالد على الشرح
لله يجزيك كل خير 
​ممكن الدرس 18لا يوجد في mediafire.
وشكراً


----------



## alnaggar888 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aeehm (4 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي خالد 
تحيه اخويه 
اود ان اشكرك جزيل الشكر وارجو من الله ان يوفقك لما فيه خير الناس 
الله يسعدك ويمنحك الصحه والعافيه 
انت قدمت الكثير لنا 
شكرا لك عزيزي


----------



## al-seraj10 (17 فبراير 2014)

الله يجزاك خير اخي خالد

وننتظر باقي الدروس​


----------



## azaharna (17 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخي خالد فعلا جزالك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود وننتظر منك باقي الدروس او العمل علي اصلاح الموقع الخاص بك وشكر ودمت بصحه وعافيه


----------



## motoman (19 مارس 2014)

شكرا و الله يوفقك


----------



## kemomatrix (23 مارس 2014)

اخى خالد بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انا لسه داخل على الموضوع الرائع دا وقمت بتحميل الدروس كلها وان شاء الله هابدا فى دراسة البرنامج من خلال شرح حضرتك 

ولكن

الموقع ملكك لا يعمل 

ودرش الريشه برضوا مش موجود 
والدرس رقم 16 

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام

اللهم اغفر له كل سيئاته وزد فى حسانه


----------



## diesel engine (24 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد بشير علوان (30 مارس 2014)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك نتأمل المزيد


----------



## احمد محمد غواص (2 أبريل 2014)

نشكر المهندس خالد على الجهود المبذوله 
وله كل الاحترام والتقدير 

نرجو من الاعضاء الذين قامو بتحميل ملفات الدروس إعادة رفعها 
وذلك لتخفيف على المهندس خالد 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Nile Man (7 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أبو يزن الصالحاني (13 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله بك أخي خالد و جزاك عنا كل خير . وبارك الله بعلمك و نفعنا منه


----------



## أبو يزن الصالحاني (13 أبريل 2014)

*ياهناء من حاز علما فربى عنده بتعليم الناس لوجه الله . بارك الله لنا بك و بارك لك بوالديك و أكسبك رضاهم .
سيدي العزيز موقعك للأسف لا يعمل ولم أتمكن من تحميل أي درس بعد الدرس السابع عشر .
فأرجو إعادة رفع الدروس المتبقية كما كنت تفعل قبل رفعها على موقعك . ولك جزيل الشكر.
وياريت كل واحد عنده علم ينفع هالأمة لا يقصر بتعليم أبناءها عسى أن نعوض ولو جزءا يسيرا** من تأخرنا بين الأمم . *:56: :55: :20:


----------



## أبو يزن الصالحاني (13 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
أنا أعمل على برنامج Art cam pro 9 
قمت بتنصيب نفس النسخة الموجودة بالمعمل على جهازي المحمول و اشتغلت ولكن هناك مشكلة أنه عندما أرسم شي وأريد ان أرسله لزاوية الطاولة أي عندما أحدد الشكل المرسوم و أرسله بواسطة الأمر transform فإن الأمر ينفذ بالنسبة لزاوية القطعة المرسومة وليس بالنسبة لزاوية طاول العمل 
أرجو إفادتي وشكرا . علما أن الويندوز 7


----------



## mohamedpipo (17 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك


----------



## mohamedpipo (17 أبريل 2014)

انا وصلت للدرس 17 هو مافيش دروس تانيه كدا ان شاء الله عشان فى دروس فى موقع حضرتك الموقع مش شغال ؟؟ هل من افاده من الاعضاء ان شاء الله


----------



## nero hassan (25 أبريل 2014)

*عند اختيار الجى كود لا يوجد بنط فى البرنامج ارت كام 2009*


----------



## modern_love (11 مايو 2014)

بصراحه اود ان اشكرك عظيم الشكر و نفعك الله بعلمك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن اخى الكريم الدرس الاخير غير موجود


----------



## modern_love (11 مايو 2014)

الاخوة الكرام ارجوا الافادة لقد قمت بتنزيل ارت كام و عمل سيت اب له و نسخت ملفات التشغيل فى المسارC:/program file/artcam2008/EXECولكنه يعطى تلك الرساله التى فى الصوره ارجوا الافاده لان البرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## saaddd (12 مايو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## sayooda (31 مايو 2014)

مشكور اخ خالد جدا لكنى بحاجه للدروس التى رفعتها على موقعكم الخاص لان الموقع غير موجود وشكرا


----------



## sayooda (31 مايو 2014)

انا فى حاجه ملحه ارجوك


----------



## sayooda (31 مايو 2014)

يا جماعه طيب اللى عنده الفيديوهات يرفعها


----------



## خالد الاقرع (9 يوليو 2014)

تفضلو كل الدروس
هنا
https://www.facebook.com/groups/354927331294073/​


----------



## samy_m21 (14 يوليو 2014)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> تفضلو كل الدروس
> هنا
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/354927331294073/​



لا استطيع الدخول على الرابط


----------



## خالد الاقرع (20 يوليو 2014)

حاول مرة اخرى تم التعديل


----------



## samy_m21 (22 يوليو 2014)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> حاول مرة اخرى تم التعديل



شكرا يا يابمهندس تم الدخول على صفحة الفيسبوك وتنزيل الدروس . لكن ياريت لو يتم ترتيب الدروس الاول الى الدرس الاخير ويتم وضع اسم لكل درس ليكون مرجع للكل . ارجو من حضرتك شرح ايقونة الموناليزا في برنامج ارتكام .
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Metallica_boy (23 يوليو 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (4 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​:16:
​


----------



## الفيل_الازرق (4 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## خالد الاقرع (28 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخوه الاعزاء ان شاء الله سوف اضع دروس جديدة بالصوت والصور على الفيس
https://www.facebook.com/groups/354927331294073/


----------



## motoman (19 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور جدا أخ خالد و الله يوفقك عا كل تعبك معنا ! بس طلبت الانضمام لا المجموعة ناطر تقبل


----------



## almagdcc (24 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط الموجود فى المشاركة 270 فى صفحة27
لا يعمل
ارجو الرفع مرة اخرى
الفيديو عن كيف نستخدم اكثر من ريشة في شكل واحدة


----------



## yasin.hesham (27 أكتوبر 2014)

أتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة للأخ الفاضل خالد بوفاة والده
وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى وأن يجعل الدروس التي قدمتها في ميزان حسناته وحسناتك


----------



## Nile Man (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم اللة كل خير​
​


----------



## mod5411 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير وكفاك الشر ورزقك


----------



## hasssn1 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

زادكم الله من علمه وجزاكم خير الجزاء​


----------



## saaddd (9 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

والله يا أخ خالد معك خق ولكن ... أنتظار الأجر من الله أعظم من أى مشاركات ... جزاك الله خيراً ... وزادك من علمه ...


----------



## ESLAM AFIFY (15 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aadel ameen (17 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك 
لقد تابعت الدروس الخاص بك حول الموضوع كانت مفيدة
اشتريت ماكينة حفر خشب وايد مشغل لها فارجوا المساعدة


----------



## م-أحمد عبدالله (5 أبريل 2015)

ياريت يتم رفع الدرس الثامن مرة اخرى لانه غير متاح:34:


----------



## mohamed Aabed (9 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وجعل مثواك ومثوى والدك الجنة


----------



## yasseryossryy (14 مايو 2015)

الف مبروك اخى على الموقع بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك ولكن لم استطيع الدخول على الدروس من على الموقع ارجوا ان تساعدنى على الدخول للدروس ارجووووووووووك فانا فى امس الحاجة الى دروسك ربنا يكرمك ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## yasseryossryy (14 مايو 2015)

modern_love قال:


> الاخوة الكرام ارجوا الافادة لقد قمت بتنزيل ارت كام و عمل سيت اب له و نسخت ملفات التشغيل فى المسارC:/program file/artcam2008/EXECولكنه يعطى تلك الرساله التى فى الصورهمشاهدة المرفق 99151 ارجوا الافاده لان البرنامج لا يعمل



يوجد فيروس على جهازك بيضرب النسخة تماما 
الحل قم بتنظيف الجهاز من الفيروس ثم انزل نسخة ويندوز جديدة ثم قم بتحميل نسخة الارت كام مرة اخرى ثم التسطيب وإن شاء الله كل حاجة هتكون تمام


----------



## a7medsamir2020 (14 مايو 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

